# Samurai Jackverse vs Bleachverse



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 14, 2009)

Someone on Team Bleach has just called the Scotsman's wife fat.

CIS on, Bloodlust yaddayaddayadda.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 14, 2009)

Jackverse in a horrid stomp. Jack has a very good chance at soloing the Bleachverse and they can't beat Aku..


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 14, 2009)

Jack?  Soloing Bleach?

And people think I'm crazy in the Avatarverse vs. Bleachverse thread.


----------



## Seyta (Feb 14, 2009)

The Scotsman's Wife solos =\

seriously now... Aku is a reality and time warper...
Is this even a contest?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 14, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Jack?  Soloing Bleach?
> 
> And people think I'm crazy in the Avatarverse vs. Bleachverse thread.



Jack is easily hypersonic+, can jump hundreds of feet in the air while carrying massive boulders, can survive re-entry, can fight for days on end without tiring. He can also block machine gun fire and kill five bounty hunters before a drop of water can hit the ground.

He also lifted up a 700 ton sumo and fought a being of pure fire and came out of it without a scratch. So yeah he could solo the Bleachverse.

Hell if his sword can hurt Logia's he has a really good chance at soloing the One Piece verse as well.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 14, 2009)

Jack shits all over them before they realize what the fuck just happened :ho


----------



## SmashSk8er (Feb 14, 2009)

Aku hurls them all thru time. Where his evil is law.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 14, 2009)

The Jackverse wank is strong in this thread.

I don't know enough to decide which verse wins, but I do know that Jack is not soloing a verse with dozens of swordfighters far greater than most he's ever faced.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> The Jackverse wank is strong in this thread.
> 
> I don't know enough to decide which verse wins, but I do know that Jack is not soloing a verse with dozens of swordfighters far greater than most he's ever faced.



I lul at your ignorance


----------



## whitealexander (Feb 14, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Jack?  Soloing Bleach?
> 
> And people think I'm crazy in the Avatarverse vs. Bleachverse thread.



yeah lol.. then call him crazy too..


----------



## Abigail (Feb 14, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> The Jackverse wank is strong in this thread.
> 
> I don't know enough to decide which verse wins, but I do know that Jack is not soloing a verse with dozens of swordfighters far greater than most he's ever faced.



 
Most of the sword fighting in Bleach consists of swing sword, and if that dosen't work then swing sword with two hands.

Them being better swordsmen than Jack.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, Jack is awesome, and probably greater than any Bleach character.  But to say he can solo the Bleachverse... I'll need a video to be convinced.


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2009)

All of his durability feats are better than anything in Bleach by a large margin. His strength feats include leaping hundreds of meters with huge boulders on his back, tossing a 700+ ton Sumo wrestler easily. And no one in Bleach is touching is speed or stopping his blade.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 14, 2009)

And Jack got knocked out with a shoe thrown at his face.  Don't forget that.


----------



## Fang (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, in a deliberate gag scene. And Ichigo got hurt from a punch in the face by Inoue's friend Tatsuki.

Is that all you got?


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 14, 2009)

Jack alone as stated tossed a 700 ton sumo, he easily blocks gatling gun fire with one hand on the sword, he kills large groups of enemies with his sword before they make a movement, he defeated an army of mechanical drones by himself, he can leap hundreds of feet in the air carrying boulders, survived re-entry, and what-not.

He DOES have a good chance of soloing.

And Aku, WILL solo.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 14, 2009)

I would say The Scotsman has a good chance at soloing as well.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm...

I'm not sure if Jack would absolutely solo, but he will do a helluva lot of damage.  And Aku would solo.  So yeah, the Jackverse takes this easily.

And no one will have an easier time than the Scotsman's wife; she gonna rape hard. :ho


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 15, 2009)

Jackverse has cosmics even greater than Aku, remember when it showed the origin of Aku he was only a small part of an evil mass that was infecting the whole universe and there were 3 powerful gods that killed it (they were fighting in space at FTL speeds)


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, Odin, Ra and Rama. And there are also implications of other Gods in Samurai Jack as well such as Greek Deities as well.

And Jack's sword is a comic artifact as well.

Btw EM do you have clips of Odin and the Gods fighting Aku?


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 15, 2009)

Well to be fair, Aku did not have true consciousness when Odin, Ra, and Rama attacked him and he was attacked three on one.

Although there was one guy in the series I remember who was much stronger than Aku, he could destroy the universe I believe, name escapes me though.


----------



## Fang (Feb 15, 2009)

You mean the Eye of Chronos? That was just time travel.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 15, 2009)

I also remember this one dude, who I think had Blue Skin, and wore a suit, who beat Jack in combat. I can't remember his name.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 15, 2009)

That was the Guardian who protected a time portal


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2009)

Also, didn't Jack once summon a god with a scarab to kill three warriors that Aku had released?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2009)

The Guardian definitely solos.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Feb 15, 2009)

What episode is the Guardian in?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 15, 2009)

SmashSk8er said:


> What episode is the Guardian in?



Episode 32 if I'm not mistaken.



Narcissus said:


> Also, didn't Jack once summon a god with a scarab to kill three warriors that Aku had released?



Yeah, he had to gather 3 scarab pieces to kill the Minions of Set. The episode was pretty damn awesome. 

*goes to watch*


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 15, 2009)

The Guardian was one of the most badass characters to have appeared in the series, and was stronger than Jack.

Yeah, I would say he would solo.


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 15, 2009)

Lets not forget about Demongo, the dudes made of adamantine, and the legions of minions.  Seriously Aku's army would decimate SS, Hueco Mundo, the Vizards, Urahara's group, and the yet to be seen zero division


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 15, 2009)

He had skin of Adamantium!?

Jesus Christ, Jack's cutting power is ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 15, 2009)

God Eneru said:


> He had skin of Adamantium!?
> 
> Jesus Christ, Jack's cutting power is ridiculous.



No Demongo was the dude who had captured the souls of all the worlds greatest warriors.  But, the ultra-bots had skin of Adamantium


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 15, 2009)

Were the Ultra bots the ones that looked like beetles? I can't remember.


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 15, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Were the Ultra bots the ones that looked like beetles? I can't remember.



No the dudes who wore the Akatsuki-like hats.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, at first he needed a cybernetic arm to cut them, later he was able to do it by drawing on the Gods who made his sword's power right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, a basic Deus Ex Machina powerup


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 15, 2009)

Link removed
Some of Jacks feats the dudes with basket hats are the ultra bots


----------



## mykel23 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jackverse pwns, bad. Hmm, does anyone know where I can watch Samurai Jack episodes? Or just show me a video of him fighting the Guardian.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 15, 2009)

IMO jack has a chance in soloing.

The ENTIRE verse though...I pity Bleachverse


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2009)

Jack has a chance of soloing, The Scotsman has a chance of soloing, The Guardian solos, Aku solos, do you see where I'm going with this.


----------



## Darth (Feb 16, 2009)

unless reitsu attacks can hurt Aku.. Aku solo's..

laser eyes FTW!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2009)

Aku can warp space and time, can any of the bleach characters do that?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 16, 2009)

There was also a  fairy that could grant any one wish.  "I wish the Bleachverse no longer existed!"


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 17, 2009)

SMJV wins rather easily with anyone above tier 3 soloing effortlessly; they imbue Gods, demons, and power of a higher level.

Normal humans equiped with some of the technological or mystical gadgeteries are also threats as a group to Bleach. In some cases, said things can also let them solo or gain control. IN fact, if we grant Aku's armies as seperate from himself, then those would wage as hellish war on Ble alone. 

Tier 4 character can, for the most part, solo Bleach verse. It will take them sometime, but they generally have high level's of immmunity; be it from feats or from simple powerscaling thereof.  

Tier 5 character cannot solo individually. Bleach simply has massive numbers and distinct abilities which are not related to simple physical damage. Likewise, presumming they fall to a simple verse wise blitz to tier 5 ignores and exponges both parties abilities and set-up of the fights. Lastly, tier 5 has a great deal of immunity to damage, but not enough for the more esoteric variety of Ble (mostly). Admitedly, there are some exception to this proclamation. The Machines of Destruction cannot be destroyed or damaged by Ble, at all. Still, I could see them being dimension dumped or trapped somewhere. 

As to a tier list, I don't feel like including everything but this is sufficent...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Tier 0 
Odin
Ra
Rama

Tier 1 
The Original Evil 
Chronos & Other Titans
Various Implied Gods

Tier 2 
Aku
The 3 Elementals
Assorted Oneshot Mystical beings I don't feel like checking each episode to list

Tier 3
Extinct Ancient Magical Giants
Mondo Bot

Tier 4 
The Gate Guardian
Minons of Seth

Tier 5
Samurai Jack's father
The Scottsman’s Wife
Wakandi
Samurai Jack
Machines of Destructions
The Scottsman 

Tier 6
Demongo
The Blind Archers
The Pet
The Ninja
The Lava Monster
Spiritual God
The Farting Dragon

Tier 7
The Sirens
Other Shaolin Monks
The Baby Snatcher Gang
Various Beasties From Monks episode
X-51
The Blues

Tier 8
Chicken Jack
Pimp Samurai
The Princess and The Bounty Hunters (lol)
Toad Mystics




Tier 4 is pretty limited. I cannot think of anyone save perhaps one other, who would merit it.


----------



## Stan Lee (Feb 17, 2009)

TWF said:


> Yes, in a deliberate gag scene. And Ichigo got hurt from a punch in the face by Inoue's friend Tatsuki.
> 
> Is that all you got?



Wasn't he in human form?


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Bites from Kenpachi's Vice-Captain while in Shinigami form, ect...

Deliberate gag scene is a gag scene for Jack.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Considering that Jack's sword is forged from the soul of his father and that's used to harm Aku, then quite certain that Shinigami and Hollows are going to do a whole lot more. Just about everyone in the Jack-verse are chumps. None of them can compare to the power being whipped around by Bleach figures. Kenpachi would rip Jack to pieces and then show Aku who he should really be afraid of. Plus, Aku's time/space thing was a one-shot deal, otherwise he'd use it all the time to get rid of Jack instead of constantly trying to find ways and use magical artifacts to try and get the job done.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Considering that Jack's sword is forged from the soul of his father and that's used to harm Aku, then quite certain that Shinigami and Hollows are going to do a whole lot more. Just about everyone in the Jack-verse are chumps. None of them can compare to the power being whipped around by Bleach figures. Kenpachi would rip Jack to pieces and then show Aku who he should really be afraid of. Plus, Aku's time/space thing was a one-shot deal, otherwise he'd use it all the time to get rid of Jack instead of constantly trying to find ways and use magical artifacts to try and get the job done.



Jack is more then strong, fast and durabile enough. Lol at Bleach causing damage to Jack if planetary re-entry didn't.

Also his sword was made by the three Gods who fought the orginal evil from which Aku came from which is why the sword can hurt him.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Jack didn't just fall straight through re-entry. That's a common mistake that most try to use in his defense. Jack was fighting machines all the way down while wearing a space suit, so he had some level of protection and his descent was slowed down drastically. If you recall in various episodes Jack has been hurt by a lot less and he's no more immune to being cut with a blade than a sheet of paper.

Who forged Jack's sword is rather irrelevant. It's still made from his father's soul, and the Zanpakutou of Bleach figures are the manifestations of their power. They are called Soul Slayers for a Reason, and Shinigami means Death God. I disapprove when people keep trying to use all the God references to try and say their side wins. I've seen so many comics/manga/anime/stories to know that God is just a title and doesn't mean squat in a fight. Gods can still be killed and have their heads knocked in.

Also, Jack's sword has been stopped by no more than a runic blade wielded by a grungy lookin Scottsman with a machinegun for a leg. And then of course there was the Blue Guardian who beat the ever-living crap out of Jack, and later a Monk who matched Jack skill for skill. Jack's sword was made specifically to fight against evil. Not everyone in Bleach is evil and even some Hollows are not even evil (like Nel). Going by how Jack's sword works, he wouldn't even be able to scratch Orihime, Chad, or any of the other good guys in the series with it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

There was nothing ever stated other than it was a normal space suit. Secondly the Space Suit was painted and designed in matte black. Meaning absorbing and redistrubting heat sucks ass on that Space Suit.

Meaning it was entirely on Jack who survived re-entry from space, and nothing to do with the space suit other than giving him oxygen.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Again, you ignore the point of him fighting all the way down. Coming into contact with anything slows your decent. No matter how you look at it, he didn't do it all one his own. It doesn't even come close to when Ikkaku went up against Edorad. And I don't see what hope Jack would have against Tousen when he uses his Bankai.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Uh no, it really doesn't. You might want to look up how friction works in the atmosphere. And the Space Suit proved no defense or protection from heat or his own speed in descent.

Also Jack can make himself invisible in broad daylight and fought someone who can literally become blanketed in shadows (Jack vs Ninja), fought blindfolded and is dozens of times if not more so faster than anyone in Bleach.

Not too mention he already has fallen off of massive mountains, been slammed through another one and taken worse beatings from Aku.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2009)

> Again, you ignore the point of him fighting all the way down. Coming into contact with anything slows your decent. No matter how you look at it, he didn't do it all one his own. It doesn't even come close to when Ikkaku went up against Edorad. And I don't see what hope Jack would have against Tousen when he uses his Bankai.



This is the entire Jackverse, not just Jack alone.  And if Kenpachi could evade Tousen's blade withing his bankai, Jack will have no trouble.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Guardian, Elemental Gods, Aku, Odin, Ra and Rama (who can fight at FTL speeds across space), Adamantium-armored Akubots, three Super Archers who previously destroyed entire armies of futastric robots and had super senses to put a bullet-timer like Jack on his ass.

The Scotsmen and his Wife, Sekt and his immortal Minions.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> This is the entire Jackverse, not just Jack alone.  And if Kenpachi could evade Tousen's blade withing his bankai, Jack will have no trouble.



The figures in the Jack-verse don't do crap. They had elementals guarding a gem that Aku failed to get passed but who were all pwned by Jack just making them collide with each other. The whole Jack-verse is full of idiots. And you can't even remotely compare Jack to Kenpachi. Jack has never shown the kind of fearlessness or reaction speed that Kenpachi has, nor the ability to react based on touch alone. Jack did well using his hearing against the Archers, but in Tousen's zone, there is no sound. There is no sight. There is no sense of taste or smell, nor can you even sense a persons presence if you did have the ability to do so. The only thing you have left is touch and that's not something Jack can react upon.

Jack has been hit, struck and slashed by figures so far below the speed of Lieutenants that there really is no hope for him against them. Just about everything else in the Jack-verse are all cannon-fodder. There's almost nothing else in the Jack-verse that can even see, hear or interact with the Shinigami, Hollow/Arrancar and Vizard from the Bleachverse.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

No you keep making shit up. Jack was bullet-timing since the first episode of the series, leaping thousands of meters into the air, carrying around boulders and still leaping high into the air, cutting through adamantium, tanking building busting attacks and then on.

Jack is clever, smart and witty enough to use his own opponents powers against them. He fought to a stand still with the Scotsman for days, and both of them were still making bullet-timing look easy while stomping through hundreds of Cajuns and their minions.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> The figures in the Jack-verse don't do crap. They had elementals guarding a gem that Aku failed to get passed but who were all pwned by Jack just making them collide with each other. The whole Jack-verse is full of idiots. And you can't even remotely compare Jack to Kenpachi. Jack has never shown the kind of fearlessness or reaction speed that Kenpachi has, nor the ability to react based on touch alone. Jack did well using his hearing against the Archers, but in Tousen's zone, there is no sound. There is no sight. There is no sense of taste or smell, nor can you even sense a persons presence if you did have the ability to do so. The only thing you have left is touch and that's not something Jack can react upon.
> 
> Jack has been hit, struck and slashed by figures so far below the speed of Lieutenants that there really is no hope for him against them. Just about everything else in the Jack-verse are all cannon-fodder. There's almost nothing else in the Jack-verse that can even see, hear or interact with the Shinigami, Hollow/Arrancar and Vizard from the Bleachverse.



Style over Substance Fallacy et Argument of Ignorance from Belief.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2009)

They haven't done anything?  You mean like fighting at FTL speeds?  Or warping time and space?  Or teleporting?  Or bullet timing?

Oh, and scroll up the page and look at my post (# 43).


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Jack does not leap thousands of meters in the air. It was a few hundred and he only ever did that in one episode. One. It's a one-time deal. He never performs that feat again throughout the rest of the series, and that's something pretty much every mid to high-tier figure in Bleach is capable of, especially in the living world where they can effectively fly and walk on air.

Also, the Scottsman and Jack were fighting on a narrow bridge. They had nowhere to maneuver. It was a complete standoff. And bullet-timing is easy. Train Heartnet bullet-times. Batman has bullet-timing stunts. When you can dash, stab a man twice, break his sword and stand on the opposite side of him all in the same instant while only utilizing 1/5th of your full ability, then Jack might've had a chance at beginning of SS arc Bleach cast. Cause that's exactly what Byakuya did to Ichigo the first time they met.

The only thing Jack is good at is making a fool of Aku, which is not difficult.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Jack does not leap thousands of meters in the air.



Try again.



> It was a few hundred and he only ever did that in one episode.



It was hundreds of meters with a massive boulder weighing him down. 



> One. It's a one-time deal. He never performs that feat again throughout the rest of the series,



You really have never watched the entirety of Samurai Jack have you?



> and that's something pretty much every mid to high-tier figure in Bleach is capable of, especially in the living world where they can effectively fly and walk on air.



They can't fly in Soul Society. They can't fly in Hecudo Mundo or Los Noches because everything is made up of spiritons and reiatsu particles. They can only walk on air with reiatsu in the real world.

Secondly again your lying through your teeth if you think anyone in Bleach has leaped hundreds of meters or thousands of meters into the air with their leg strength.

Has not happened once.



> Also, the Scottsman and Jack were fighting on a narrow bridge. They had nowhere to maneuver. It was a complete standoff. And bullet-timing is easy. Train Heartnet bullet-times. Batman has bullet-timing stunts. When you can dash, stab a man twice, break his sword and stand on the opposite side of him all in the same instant while only utilizing 1/5th of your full ability, then Jack might've had a chance at beginning of SS arc Bleach cast. Cause that's exactly what Byakuya did to Ichigo the first time they met.



Assocation fallacies and again Style over Substance argument with little empirical or no proof to back up your reasonings for anyone speed in Bleach. Especially since not one of them have concretely bulleted time against any supersonic+ projectile.

Jack has done it against entire armies with futuristic weapons technology. Bleach already losses in speed and strength.



> The only thing Jack is good at is making a fool of Aku, which is not difficult.



This includes Bleach's universe as well.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

It was not hundreds of meters and certainly not with the boulder. The boulder was used for him to train with. It was meant to get him used to moving around normally and swinging through trees while carrying that huge weight. After he took it off, he started doing the "jump good" and, again, he never repeats that ability throughout the remainder of the series.

The entire SJ series is completely inconsistent. As of yet you have done nothing to prove Jack's abilities and have used one-time feats in a single episode to try and make a claim that he can compete with Bleach figures. It doesn't work that way. If he can't consistently repeat those feats, then they don't matter. We know he can deflect machine gun fire, because he's repeatedly done so in various episodes. He can't jump hundreds of feet in the air, because he's only ever shown that ability in one episode.

You can't use one-shot abilities to make a case.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> It was not hundreds of meters and certainly not with the boulder. The boulder was used for him to train with. It was meant to get him used to moving around normally and swinging through trees while carrying that huge weight. After he took it off, he started doing the "jump good" and, again, he never repeats that ability throughout the remainder of the series.



Try again.



> The entire SJ series is completely inconsistent.



Not it isn't.



> As of yet you have done nothing to prove Jack's abilities and have used one-time feats in a single episode to try and make a claim that he can compete with Bleach figures. It doesn't work that way. If he can't consistently repeat those feats, then they don't matter. We know he can deflect machine gun fire, because he's repeatedly done so in various episodes. He can't jump hundreds of feet in the air, because he's only ever shown that ability in one episode.



Prove he's physically incapable of doing so then.



> You can't use one-shot abilities to make a case.



I'm not and you keep making up abilities for the Bleach cast that they don't have or can't do. Your argument is ad naseum repeating the same claim without a shred of proof or evidence backing them up.

You have nothing here.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Prove he's not capable of doing that? I already did. You watch the entire series and you'll see he doesn't "jump good" ever again. I don't have to prove he can't do something. You have to prove he can. One instance in one episode does not give him the power to do it whenever he wants without consistency. Every other time he had to get up somewhere he was rebounding multiple times off of walls, cliff-edges, monsters, robots, etc etc. he never just jumped straight up several hundred feet. An ability which would've been quite useful when he had to climb that snowy mountain and avoid the Sasquatch that nearly killed him.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

So again your entire argument is circular and ignores the fact that Jack had to physically keep pace with the monks and repeat the trial with them until they completed their track.

Good to know.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Again all you're doing is questioning me repeatedly instead of actually trying to prove your own statements. If Jack was so strong, swift and able to jump as high as he could, keeping up with those monks should've posed no problem to him at all. The fact he had difficulty and the fact he was injured by the Sasquatch shows he's not half as tough as you claim. Do something more than toss around a revolving-door argument. Show me in any other episode that Jack repeats his "Jump Good" feat. I have seen the entire series and have yet to recall such an instance.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Jack had to follow the rules by what the Monks put to play. That means he couldn't leap all around as he wanted. He again showcases this by kicking off a 700 ton+ sumo wrestler and so on later in the series.

Goku doesn't kick apart islands constantly in Dragon Ball like he did to Freeza.

I guess its just a one time feat that doesn't count because he never replicates it even though he continually grows more powerful, faster, stronger and durable throughout the manga.

Your argument is full of fallacies.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 17, 2009)

Regardless of how strong Jack himself is don't you think the dozens of high tech robot armies which are all stronger than the average shinigami or hollow would simply demolish the bleach verse before any of the actually strong people had to lift a finger. 

Several people like the guardian and Scotsman are at or above Jack's level so bickering over Jack's feats is pointless when it is obvious they wreck the Bleachverse.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

> Jack had to follow the rules by what the Monks put to play. That means he couldn't leap all around as he wanted. He again showcases this by kicking off a 700 ton+ sumo wrestler and so on later in the series.



Jack didn't kick off Sumoto. In fact, he refused to fight Sumoto who proceeded to do his "swan slam" on Jack and just slammed down on the arena. Jack pulled himself out from under Sumoto and defeated him via tickling using his hair and the string he used to keep up his top-knot.



> Goku doesn't kick apart islands constantly in Dragon Ball like he did to Freeza.



No just smash about mountains, hills and blow away landmasses and knock a giant ki-blast lobbed at him by Frieza into space where it then sped out and collided with another planet, destroying it completely. There is no comparison whatsoever between Goku can Samurai Jack.

Roshi blew up the moon in Dragonball. A feat which was later duplicated by Piccolo. And before that, cities were regularly destroyed by them. Piccolo wasted an entire island in Dragonball during the 23rd Budokai, mountain ranges and all. I'm beginning to wonder if you know what consistency is and that there is no comparison at all between SJ and DBZ.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Jack didn't kick off Sumoto. In fact, he refused to fight Sumoto who proceeded to do his "swan slam" on Jack and just slammed down on the arena. Jack pulled himself out from under Sumoto and defeated him via tickling using his hair and the string he used to keep up his top-knot.



He lifted and kick off the Sumo, and again carried him as well.

You might want to watch the episode again since again your clearly lying, since Jack did fight him, even if he didn't want to hurt him.



> No just smash about mountains, hills and blow away landmasses and knock a giant ki-blast lobbed at him by Frieza into space where it then sped out and collided with another planet, destroying it completely. There is no comparison whatsoever between Goku can Samurai Jack.



Good thing you completely missed my point.



> Roshi blew up the moon in Dragonball. A feat which was later duplicated by Piccolo. And before that, cities were regularly destroyed by them. Piccolo wasted an entire island in Dragonball during the 23rd Budokai, mountain ranges and all. I'm beginning to wonder if you know what consistency is and that there is no comparison at all between SJ and DBZ.



Good thing you again completely missed my point so I get to repeat to you again ad infinitum:

-Goku in the 21st Budokai leapt thousands of meters into the air

-Goku again in the 22nd Budokai repeated this feat

-Goku did this with one leg while the other was broken by Piccolo Daimou in the Piccolo Daimou arc

-Goku in the 23rd Budokai again did this against Tenshinhan

Goku never follows up this feat in Part II in its entirety of Dragon Ball.

I guess its an inconsistancy. Jack has routinely shown insane leg strength, kicking power and leaping ability.

Your arguments against this are worthless.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Your arguments continue to fail. Goku repeated his feat multiple times, which is something many DB/Z characters have performed as well, only further proving their ability to do so. Jack fails to repeat such things after showing them in one episode. You apparently still fail to understand the rule concerning feats. If he only ever did it once, then he can't do it again. If he performs it on multiple occasions, then it's something he can do.

I don't see how you can claim my arguments to be worthless when you can't even back your own claims. Attacking me doesn't help you, it only shows how little you actually know.



> Regardless of how strong Jack himself is don't you think the dozens of high tech robot armies which are all stronger than the average shinigami or hollow would simply demolish the bleach verse before any of the actually strong people had to lift a finger.
> 
> Several people like the guardian and Scotsman are at or above Jack's level so bickering over Jack's feats is pointless when it is obvious they wreck the Bleachverse.



I'm sorry, did I just hear you make a claim that a bunch of cannon-fodder robots, who have no spiritual ability whatsoever; who can't see, hear, touch, or even interact with most Bleach figures, are stronger than Bleach characters and could beat them? Is that what I'm hearing?


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Your arguments continue to fail. Goku repeated his feat multiple times, which is something many DB/Z characters have performed as well, only further proving their ability to do so. Jack fails to repeat such things after showing them in one episode. You apparently still fail to understand the rule concerning feats.



Which is why Goku climbs Karin's Tower instead of leaping thousands of meters into the air right? Or having someone throw him up there a second time right?

Your own argument is working against you again, for the uptenth time.



> If he only ever did it once, then he can't do it again. If he performs it on multiple occasions, then it's something he can do.



That's not how it works here in the OBD. You might want to read the rules.



> I don't see how you can claim my arguments to be worthless when you can't even back your own claims. Attacking me doesn't help you, it only shows how little you actually know.



Attacking you on what? You continually make up or downplay feats such as what you showed in the Bastard!! thread's concerning DS or ignored all of Silver Age and Precrisis Superman's feats. 

And here again concerning Bleach and Samurai Jack.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> who have no spiritual ability whatsoever; who can't see, hear, touch, or even interact with most Bleach figures[/IMG]



So I guess Superman couldn't beat Bleach characters then? He doesn't have reiatsu, right?


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

There was nothing indicating that was hundreds of meters and they didn't show how he crossed it or if he was even just standing there the entire time he was watching. Also you seem to forget that that's something that Bleach figures have been doing for a long, long time. Shunsui and Ukitake cleared miles in that same time span using Shunpo, and Yamamoto still beat them in speed. Nothing Jack has ever done even comes close to the epicness of Kenpachi's fight with Nnoitra.

Bleach figures are all incredibly strong and tough. One of Grimmjow's spikes completely shattered a giant pillar the size of a skyscraper. Ichigo took 5 in the back to save Orihime and then continued fighting. Kenpachi can take more punishment than damn near anyone. You can stab him in the chest and he'll laugh it off. That's if you even manage to hurt him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPSVw5WDwSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

water

Hey jump Jack jump.

Also look at King Leonidas punching and riping apart Steel armored Taurus robots with his bare hands.

Also lol at using the anime and making up numbers when scaling only shows Soul Society to be a few kilometers at most in terms of square area.

Or more to the point ignorning that those stone buildings in Los Noches are only about 30 to 50 meters in height and nowhere near skyscrapper size.

And hollowed out. Looks like someone here doesn't read the manga for Bleach as well as trying to pass off with anime shownings instead.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> The entire SJ series is completely inconsistent. As of yet you have done nothing to prove Jack's abilities and have used one-time feats in a single episode to try and make a claim that he can compete with Bleach figures. It doesn't work that way. If he can't consistently repeat those feats, then they don't matter. We know he can deflect machine gun fire, because he's repeatedly done so in various episodes. He can't jump hundreds of feet in the air, because he's only ever shown that ability in one episode.


I can see where you're coming from, but then again that also negates half of what you're posting in this thread.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 17, 2009)

@Raigen
I agree, the Jack show is not completly consitent and sometimes all over the place. I own and have watched all episodes multiple times, and I'm a bit perplexed at how someone would deny that utterly. Really, Jack falls to some rather weak and pathetic things at times. That being the case, we're dealign with a kid show. Jack's ability varies as needed by plot. However, when really put to shove against a powerful force we see the best of him. That level is one of insane reaction speed, high short movement speed, decently high long distance movement speed, strength enough to block blows from Giants, robots, etc, and durability to be dragged down a mountain fast enough to cause sparks and incur no long lasting damage amongst other insane things. You can't dismiss them all. It is also a fact jack gets stronger throughout the show.

Look at the tier list I posted as well. You keep saying most of the jack verse is pathetic, but Mondo bot alone, in one episode, has shown feats to completly obliterate Ble 10 x over. Aku's army, alone, has numbers over ble and firepower at or aboe them.

They stand no chance.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Jack's speed has been consistantly jumping forward and increasing constantly, at least his reflexes and combat speed do. His jumping feats last throughout the series and lastly hsi durability and strength typically increase.

Also Tales of Jack and the shit with him getting hit the face with his own sandal are pure gags so I see little to contradict establish feats and consistancy in the series.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

Mondo didn't do anything noteworthy. Most people also seem to forget that these machines can't even touch the Shinigami unless they allow it. Quite frankly, none of these guys are up to par with what Byakuya and Ichigo were showing when they fought, and Ichigo was still recovering from his injuries and training.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4i4VoBwLOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

You mean Senkai Byakuya keeping up with a badly hurt Bankai Ichigo whose own speed was destroying his body due to his inexperience with his Bankai?

I hope that's what you meant.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> *Mondo didn't do anything noteworthy.* Most people also seem to forget that these machines can't even touch the Shinigami unless they allow it. Quite frankly, none of these guys are up to par with what Byakuya and Ichigo were showing when they fought, and Ichigo was still recovering from his injuries and training.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4i4VoBwLOg[/YOUTUBE]




The bolded is just inaccurate and a lie, or you're rating Bleach several magnitudes above the rest of us. In fact, for the bolded to be kinda true, you'd have to think Bleach are around city busting level. 

Mondo Bots size, durability, and material composition, without even going into detail about its feats, are enough to solo Bleach. They have nothing to penetrate its armor. None of their more hax stuff will work either; its a robot. Hence, stuff like soi feng and mayori are useless against it. 

As to its feats some feats'

From walking around it causes earthquakes. 
it can be thrown and knocked over multiple buildings as collateral damages of a fight.

It toke a nuke level explosion that level most of the city he and the ancient mysitical giaint robot with Jack in it, were fighting in. 

It toke hit after hit against that same robot. This robot was strong enough to pick it up and chuck it. This alone puts it strength in the hundreds of thousand of tons. And with just punches it could not win. It had to use the connect representation of jack sword. Even so, it toke hits. 

it has coils/tentacles that tore that same robot, which toke explosion larger then anything bleach has ever produced, and tore it up. 

Mondo bot has a chain gun. This guns bullet shells, not the bullets but the shells, flattenned most buildings when they fell from the sky. 

Mondo bot can fire so many missiles at once that the number eclipses and covers its own frame. The subsequent explosion destroyed at least 20 buildings in the surroudning area.....

Mondo bot has a plasama cannon.

-
If I knew how, and that  it wouldn't take too long, I'd upload the entire episode somewhere just to show Mondobot's awesome. I've noticed there don't see to be any amvs with it.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 17, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Mondo didn't do anything noteworthy. Most people also seem to forget that these machines can't even touch the Shinigami unless they allow it. Quite frankly, none of these guys are up to par with what Byakuya and Ichigo were showing when they fought, and Ichigo was still recovering from his injuries and training.



Two things. One, Bleach characters can be seen due to OBD rules. Two, Bleach characters can be hit as seen when Chad smacked a hollow with a telephone pole.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 17, 2009)

You do remember that multiple skyscraper sized buildings were torn through by just the backlash caused by Ichigo and Kenpachi's attacks. The level of devastation doesn't always measure the intensity of the blast. This has been shown many times. DBZ is usually a good example. These guys were capable of planet-busting since the Saiyan Saga and their speed, durability and power have only increased through the progression of the series. To the point where a planetary explosion isn't enough to kill even a near fatally wounded Frieza. And yet after coming back, apparently tougher than ever, Trunks smoked his ass with no effort at all, and yet the was no planetary devastation there.

It's a common occurrence in anime/manga that the range of devastation can be controlled despite the force of the attack. If you recall, Ichigo's Getsuga Tensho once used to cause giant gashes in the ground each time he used it. Later it became more like a crescent beam, more focused and with less overall destruction to the environment, despite being even more powerful.

Prior to Ichigo's fight with Byakuya, Byakuya put down Renji and used a Kido spell that was quite massive in its attack, even without the incantation. It rivaled the pillars around them in its sheer size and they were around the size of small skyscrapers, yet the destruction wasn't great as it was controlled enough just to screw with Renji's Bankai. More damage was caused when Senbonzakura Kageyoshi tore through Renchi and the arch behind him, and each of those blades are so small as to be nearly invisible.



> Two things. One, Bleach characters can be seen due to OBD rules. Two, Bleach characters can be hit as seen when Chad smacked a hollow with a telephone pole.



Chad is different. Chad has spiritual powers which enable him to do such things. The same goes for Ichigo's sister who managed to take out Hollow with a Soccer Ball.


----------



## Fang (Feb 17, 2009)

Byakuya used a binding Kidou and there was nothing to do with "building" sized blasts nor does that mean anything. Jack has taken down monsters larger than actual skyscrappers and multi-tiered buildings.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 17, 2009)

Chad wasn't aware of his powers yet, so he wasn't pumping that telephone pole full of reietsu, so the argument that spirtuial being can't be hit is wrong.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 17, 2009)

If they are below city busting in energy blast, they can't effect Mondobot at all. 
If they are below hundreds or millions of tons of force striking, they can't effect Mondobot at all. 
If their weapons are not of "legendary make and sharpness", they will have a harder time effecting Mondobot. Irc_ Jack sword penetrated the armomr, but could not go all the way through. 

___So even assuming Bleach energyblast could destroy as much as their flashy explosion showed, that's still not close to nuke level.So its not enough to take out Mondo bot.


----------



## Seyta (Feb 17, 2009)

I love how Raigen never posts scans to back up his claims... 

That being said, Jack, the Scotsman, the Scotsman's Wife, Aku, the Gods, or the various robot armies swiftly proceed to crush the Bleachverse


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 18, 2009)

Seyta said:


> I love how Raigen never posts scans to back up his claims...
> 
> That being said, Jack, the Scotsman, the Scotsman's Wife, Aku, the Gods, or the various robot armies swiftly proceed to crush the Bleachverse



Agreed, even ignoring Jack, how the hell does Raigen think the bleachverse is gonna take out Ra, or the other gods, or Aku for that matter as none of the bleach weapons were made by Omnipotent beings or capable of killing nigh-immortals.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 18, 2009)

Redux-shika boo said:


> SMJV wins rather easily with anyone above tier 3 soloing effortlessly; they imbue Gods, demons, and power of a higher level.
> 
> Normal humans equiped with some of the technological or mystical gadgeteries are also threats as a group to Bleach. In some cases, said things can also let them solo or gain control. IN fact, if we grant Aku's armies as seperate from himself, then those would wage as hellish war on Ble alone.
> 
> ...



Mondo bot and the gate gaurdain should be switched


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

So why isn't King Leonidas on that? Or the Ultra-Bots?

Also the three Elemental Goddesses > Aku.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 18, 2009)

Individually or together? It's been a while since I've seen that particular episode.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Also list lacks Mad Jack and Ninja.


Together I guess. Although obviously the Ultra-Bot with the Katana was the best.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

The Ninja is on the list. He's on Tier 6.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

How is the ninja below the three blind archers and the pet?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

Now that I don't know.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

Why use scans when I have episode clips? They work just as well. The only difference between the Anime and Manga here is filler. That's all. Also, just because Chad wasn't fully aware doesn't make him any less capable of striking a Hollow regardless of what he used. Even at the beginning, Ichigo wasn't fully aware of his powers either and that didn't stop him from breaking Rukia's binding spell nor keep him from seeing her in Shinigami form and other spirits. Not to mention the fact that Chad's strength and durability was beyond abnormal. He flippin caught a 2 ton steel beam that fell on him to protect those other kids.

And still, people keep throwing out Gods like that has any meaning in fictional universes. God is a title and nothing more, no matter how you look at it. And really, if this is the whole Bleach-verse then why ignore the Anime and movies since it's all the same universe anyway? Plus people forget that there are a limitless number of Hollow and thousands of Shinigami. And using abstracts is also rather ridiculous. Could very easily say that the Spirit King is there along with the Vasto Lorde. Of course everyone seems to underestimate the power of the Cero as used by the Menos, of which it is even greater when used by more powerful figures like the Arrancar and Espada. And the Espada, of course, can also use the Gran Rei Cero, which is an even more powerful version of it.

The robots in the Jack-verse are nothing to these people. Cannon-fodder, pure and simple. Even if by allowing them to interact, it doesn't change that fact. Plus, the Bleach-verse does include the human world as well. And that would more or less be modern timeline, so of course World governments have armies as well and nuclear weapons.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2009)

> Why use scans when I have episode clips? They work just as well. The only difference between the Anime and Manga here is filler. That's all. Also, just because Chad wasn't fully aware doesn't make him any less capable of striking a Hollow regardless of what he used. Even at the beginning, Ichigo wasn't fully aware of his powers either and that didn't stop him from breaking Rukia's binding spell nor keep him from seeing her in Shinigami form and other spirits. Not to mention the fact that Chad's strength and durability was beyond abnormal. He flippin caught a 2 ton steel beam that fell on him to protect those other kids.
> 
> And still, people keep throwing out Gods like that has any meaning in fictional universes. God is a title and nothing more, no matter how you look at it. And really, if this is the whole Bleach-verse then why ignore the Anime and movies since it's all the same universe anyway? Plus people forget that there are a limitless number of Hollow and thousands of Shinigami. And using abstracts is also rather ridiculous. Could very easily say that the Spirit King is there along with the Vasto Lorde. Of course everyone seems to underestimate the power of the Cero as used by the Menos, of which it is even greater when used by more powerful figures like the Arrancar and Espada. And the Espada, of course, can also use the Gran Rei Cero, which is an even more powerful version of it.
> 
> The robots in the Jack-verse are nothing to these people. Cannon-fodder, pure and simple. Even if by allowing them to interact, it doesn't change that fact. Plus, the Bleach-verse does include the human world as well. And that would more or less be modern timeline, so of course World governments have armies as well and nuclear weapons.



Anime clips are not made by the author.  The scans come directly from the author, and are thus what is considered canon.

Also, that "can't see/can't touch" Bleach characters policy is turned off in the OBD.  And while "god" is a title in fictional universes, it is usually only used for characters of great power.  In other words, for a character to be called a god, then that chaacter usually must be special or powerful in some way, like Thor or Odin from Marvel.  In this case, the gods in the Jackverse are quite powerful.  Or do you want to argue that they aren't powerful?

Futuristic robots powered by Aku are nothing? Really? REALLY?

And you are still ignoring the fact that there are beings who have move at or faster than light speed, Aku's manipulation of time, a wish-granting fairy, and a demon who can absorb the essence of people in the Bleachverse.  What arguments do you have against them?  'Cause really, you've only tried to argue aganist Jack and no one else.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Why use scans when I have episode clips? They work just as well. *Because the Anime wasn't made by Kubo.*The only difference between the Anime and Manga here is filler. That's all. Also, just because Chad wasn't fully aware doesn't make him any less capable of striking a Hollow regardless of what he used. Even at the beginning, Ichigo wasn't fully aware of his powers either and that didn't stop him from breaking Rukia's binding spell nor keep him from seeing her in Shinigami form and other spirits. Not to mention the fact that Chad's strength and durability was beyond abnormal. He flippin caught a 2 ton steel beam that fell on him to protect those other kids.
> *It dosen't matter how strong Chad was he still hit a supposedly "intangible" hollow with a fucking telephone pole.*
> 
> And still, people keep throwing out Gods like that has any meaning in fictional universes. *They are very powerful FTL beings whether you like it or not.*God is a title and nothing more, no matter how you look at it. And really, if this is the whole Bleach-verse then why ignore the Anime and movies since it's all the same universe anyway?*Because they are filler that wasn't made by the magnaka.* Plus people forget that there are a limitless number of Hollow *No-limit fallacy.* and thousands of Shinigami. And using abstracts is also rather ridiculous. Could very easily say that the Spirit King is there along with the Vasto Lorde. Of course everyone seems to underestimate the power of the Cero as used by the Menos, of which it is even greater when used by more powerful figures like the Arrancar and Espada. And the Espada, of course, can also use the Gran Rei Cero, which is an even more powerful version of it. *Which still does nothing.*
> ...



In case you have forgotten Aku has hundreds if not thousands of futuristic planets under his control, which would equal to trillions of fodder to throw around.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

I have yet to see anything in the SJ-verse move anywhere close to lightspeed. And the only robots powered by Aku himself were the ones made of Adamantium, which can't be definitively proven to be the same as it is in the Marvel Universe. As far as anyone is concerned it's maximum hardness is the same as diamond. And really, Jack himself lacked the strength to cut through them without that cybernetic arm.

Aku's time manipulation was, again, a one-time deal. Otherwise he'd use it in every encounter with Jack and wouldn't have any need to keep robbing Jack of devices and artifacts that might send him back. As for Demongo, he was completely worthless. He could only absorb the souls of people who were defeated and it was quite simple getting inside him to free them all. None of the warriors he had within him would amount to anything next to a skilled Shinigami. A giant Hollow would tear through them all.

Now as for Gods, again, the only way to show they are powerful is to actually prove it. Thor is a god from Asgard, but that didn't stop him from getting beaten by the Silver Surfer, who is not a god nor considered one. Sersi and other members of the Eternals all have incredible powers and were considered Gods by mankind throughout history and that didn't keep them from being hurt and even beaten by people who were far from being Gods.

To stretch things further from another Genre, we can take a look at the Lunar game series. Ghaleon was a powerful sorcerer, not a god, and yet he managed to make a Goddess who created the world his servant, and then in the 2nd game beat Lucia (Althena's sister) with ease. You can look throughout various series and see Godly figures get beaten by powerful mortals. Zophar, God of Darkness, was beaten by Hiro and his group of misfits.

Or to trace back into another Manga series, take a look at Kurohime. She's not a God, but she's a powerful Witchgun Slinger and she has managed to kill gods with her power. But she still isn't considered a God. You can find a lot of figures in anime/manga and comics who are all very powerful and not be called Gods, and some of them have better feats than actual Gods. Look at Jedah from the Darkstalkers Series. He's no god, and he created his own dimensional space, as well as teleported large landmasses there.



> Anime clips are not made by the author. The scans come directly from the author, and are thus what is considered canon.



There is one thing however. As long as there is no contradiction between what occurred in those events between the Anime and Manga, it can still be used as evidence. Everything that happened in the fight between Kenpachi and Nnoitra in the anime was exactly the same as the Manga. The only visible difference is filler. The fight took longer because that's what anime does to fill the time slot. The events still happened the same way. Even the point where Kenpachi broke that large section of the giant pillar in half by just stabbing it with his sword is the exact same as the manga.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6m5nzZNCEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen still ignorning OBD rules.

Original works of canon > adapations or spin-offs.

Manga is still above Aku, and it was in the fight between Ra, Rama and Odin with the original essence of Aku that happened across the universe.

Also lol at still citing the one time feats when they're still valid and still a form of a character's natural abilities, powers and strengths.

In short, Bleachverse gets raped. Hard.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

I just produced a youtube clip using manga scans. I'm not ignoring any rules but you seem to be. One-time feats are unusable because he can't perform them again. Can't throw a character onto a level higher than his natural abilities allow and then not have him perform anything of that level again and expect that he can do it whenever. Doesn't work that way. One-time feats are not valid. Unless he has shown to ability to continually use that level of skill/strength/etc throughout the series, then it's a case of SMvFL. If you know what that means.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm just going to ignore anything you post until they're manga scans. Not too mention half of the crap you made up about Vice-Captains and Lieutenant level Shinigami.

Not only that the majority of your claims on Jack and the Samurai Jack world have been disproven several times over throughout this thread. Not too mention Aku has repeatedly showcased the ability to teleport, necromancy, make portals in dimensions and so on.

So why the fuck would he send Jack further into the future? He explains it in the OP of the intro of Samurai Jack's series every time.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I just produced a youtube clip using manga scans. I'm not ignoring any rules but you seem to be. One-time feats are unusable because he can't perform them again. Can't throw a character onto a level higher than his natural abilities allow and then not have him perform anything of that level again and expect that he can do it whenever. Doesn't work that way. One-time feats are not valid. Unless he has shown to ability to continually use that level of skill/strength/etc throughout the series, then it's a case of SMvFL. If you know what that means.



BLUB BLUB BLUB


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2009)

Then by your standards, Tousen cannot use his bankai.  Am I right? I mean, he's only ever used it once!


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> Then by your standards, Tousen cannot use his bankai. Am I right? I mean, he's only ever used it once!



Tousen is not a main character, for the most part, and has only ever fought once. Whereas Jack has fought numerous times and failed to repeat past abilities and feats. There's a clear cut difference between the two.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Tousen is not a main character, for the most part, and has only ever fought once. Whereas Jack has fought numerous times and failed to repeat past abilities and feats. There's a clear cut difference between the two.



No there isn't. I posted a scan of an episode of Jack leaping and covering hundreds of meters before and after Jack Learns to Jump Good.

And the same can be said for Aku as well.

Basically your argument is double standards.

So by your standards:

- Grimmjow can't release because he only did it once
- Uliquorra can't fight in his released form because he just released last chapter and hasn't done it before
- Tousen can't use his Bankai
- Aizen can't use his Shikai
- None of the Espada can use Gran Rey Ceros


----------



## SmashSk8er (Feb 18, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Jack has a chance of soloing, The Scotsman has a chance of soloing, The Guardian solos, Aku solos, do you see where I'm going with this.



No. What are you trying to say?


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> No there isn't. I post a scan of an episode of Jack leaping and covering hundreds of meters before and after Jack Learns to Jump Good.



No, you didn't. You showed the 300-ripoff episode which in no way showed Jack clearing that distance. They didn't show or explain how he got there, he was just there. You didn't even see Jack moving, and how could you? They only zoomed in on his eyes. They call that "movie porting". It's something that's used quite often. It's no actual form of teleportation or speed or anything like that. They just skip ahead, basically. You watch the Friday the 13th movie series and you'll see they do the Movie Porting a lot. There is no explanation as to how a slow beast like Jason gets ahead of people running away from him, and yet he does easily and kills them.

You can't even prove that it was hundreds of meters or a hundred feet below where Jack was standing. There was no indication of even where that particular soldier was that Jack saved. Your argument has so many holes in it that swiss cheese is jelous.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have any understanding of what PIS is?  Aku doesn't use his time powers because if he did, Jack would never win, ever.

PIS is not a factor in this.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> No, you didn't. You showed the 300-ripoff episode which in no way showed Jack clearing that distance. They didn't show or explain how he got there, he was just there. You didn't even see Jack moving, and how could you? They only zoomed in on his eyes. They call that "movie porting". It's something that's used quite often. It's no actual form of teleportation or speed or anything like that. They just skip ahead, basically. You watch the Friday the 13th movie series and you'll see they do the Movie Porting a lot. There is no explanation as to how a slow beast like Jason gets ahead of people running away from him, and yet he does easily and kills them.
> 
> You can't even prove that it was hundreds of meters or a hundred feet below where Jack was standing. There was no indication of even where that particular soldier was that Jack saved. Your argument has so many holes in it that swiss cheese is jelous.



For one, if you've actually watched the series, Jack has showcased ridiculously high combat speed when he wants too. The drop of water against the Bounty Hunters, constant bullet-timing+ feats and so on.

He has precedent to match my claim and what he showed, on panel, in the episode.

Your arugment isn't valid at all.


Basically your argument is ignorning Suspension of Disbelief in fiction while callously ignorning any evidence that contradicts your beliefs. In short, you still have nothing to argue against it.

Not too mention at whole and full power, Aku is a threat to an entire universe.

And in short, the fact that you keep posting clips from the anime and using some evidence of filler as your justification means you don't really read the manga nor do you know what your talking about.

And in hind sight, its more obvious now that you've been constantly downplaying every single feat that Jack has performed, who has been a casual bullet-timer since the first episode.

You have nothing.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

SmashSk8er said:


> No. What are you trying to say?



I really don't know.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> Do you have any understanding of what PIS is? Aku doesn't use his time powers because if he did, Jack would never win, ever.



I know what PIS is and that's irrelevant, because it effects everyone in the series as well. But still, there is no indication that Aku could ever do that again. It was a last-ditch move to save his own ass. PIS usually keeps a villain from killing the Hero to give the Hero the opportunity to win. That didn't happen. Jack was pwning Aku and PIS kept him from finishing it right there which allowed Aku to send Jack through a warp into the future.

Besides that, if Aku really had that much power, he'd never have had any need for any other mystical objects to try and use them to beat Jack. Like the Cronos gauntlets and helm. Of course Jack took out the gem that powers it. Aku's disguises are so lame. One major piece of PIS was when Aku actually got ahold of Jack's sword and chased him around a graveyard with it, and Jack kept running away thinking he was gonna die by his own blade and Aku thinking it'd actually work. And when Aku finally had Jack trapped and tried to stab'im with it...it just pinged off him without scratch, no matter how hard Aku tried bringing it down. You'd think that at least one of them would've remembered "Oh right, this sword doesn't hurt good people!"


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

" I sent him to the future, where my evil is raw "

Hurr hurr.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen, I suggest you go through this list, and when you are done, look through the other terms.

Linksauce


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> Raigen, I suggest you go through this list, and when you are done, look through the other terms.



I know the terms. I'm new to these boards, not to boards in general that discuss matters, fights, powers, etc between differing fictional universes. Quite well known for long, intelligent arguments. Generally between Comic and Anime/Manga figures. That's what most hate about me. In any case, there was nothing shown in those clips that showed Jack moving, leaping, or otherwise clearing that distance. The writers could've done anything to show his speed or jumping ability in that episode, but didn't.

Outside of the "Jump Good" episode I have never seen Jack perform any feat on or close to that level ever again, which makes it a one-time deal. Especially given the numerous times he's been in battle. Now, all that is needed here is actual, visible proof that Jack and perform this again. As of yet, TWF has not proven it. Citing an instance where they never even showed Jack moving doesn't prove he could do it. You can chop that up to viewer interpretation, but no matter how you look at it there is no definitive proof that Jack can do it.

I have already acknowledge Jack' speed as far as reaction gos. He's a fairly high-end bullet-timer given his ability to consistently deflect machine gun fire. His skill with a sword is also not in question, given his face-off with the Monk, his Duplicate and the Blue Guardian. His strength, movement speed and other physical attributes are in question however. TFW stated that Jack managed to lift Sumoto. That didn't happen. Jack refused to fight him. In one episode we have Jack hefting the boulder to learn "Jump Good" which must've weight at least 5-10 tons or more. In later episodes he failed to demonstrate that level of strength again.

Now, if we forget Jack for a minute and look back on all the other enemies and Machines Jack has faced against, almost none of them are even a remote threat to the Shinigami and Gillian class and higher Hollows. Jack cleared them easily and in most cases those machines terrorized normal people. Of course, in that 300'ish episode, a bunch of well trained people with melee weapons and some tech were capable of taking on a robotic army, none of them possessing any level of super speed at all.

Really, the biggest threats that the Jack-verse has is Jack, Aku, Mondo-Bot, the Hunters (those lion-headed guys), the Elementals and the Gods (who really haven't made much of an appearance at all). The Scottsman's Wife, while fugly and terrifying, is not that big of a threat. Speaking of which, the same episode with the Scottsman also showed Jack's lack of strength when he couldn't lift that small boulder (maybe 150-200lbs, tops) in order to throw it and prove he's a "man". And instead used his martial arts to flip one of the Scottsman the required distance. Which is a feat of skill, not strength.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen repeating the same argument ad naseum that was countered and disproven.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW



Indeed.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Also if you've watched Jack and the Smackback, you know he lifts the Sumo.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

I get the distinctive impression that you're not even reading what I'm saying at this point and are just ignoring everything I say to make yourselves sound right. Not that I didn't expect that and the level of immaturity following with it. You keep questioning as to whether or not I have seen Samurai Jack despite the fact I've been citing numerous instances throughout the series. And I have seen the episode with Sumoto in the Dome of Doom. Jack refused to fight and was apparently squashed. He didn't lift Sumoto. He crawled out from under his flab and tickled him into defeat.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

It ws very clear that he lifted the sumo. You would have had to have been looking away to miss it.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my, I was wrong in one part of my argument. He crawled and lifted himself bodily out of 700 tons.

Same difference.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> Oh my, I was wrong in one part of my argument. He crawled and lifted himself bodily out of 700 tons.
> 
> Same difference.



It's not the same. It's the equivalent of crawling out from under a water bed. Sumoto's mass was distributed across the arena floor. It was not centered on Jack specifically. Jack did not lift Sumoto's mass, he crawled out from under it like an ant from under a carpet. What you claimed was that he could lift Sumoto, who was stated to weigh 700 tons. That was obviously wrong. Jack crawling out from under Sumoto is not the same as Jack lifting Sumoto. It's not even close.

And btw, the tickling of Jack's hair also caused Sumoto to roll part-way off Jack enough for him to escape completely and continue the tickle-torture. Either way it's already proven that Jack isn't anywhere near the level of strength you claimed him to be.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I know the terms. I'm new to these boards, not to boards in general that discuss matters, fights, powers, etc between differing fictional universes. Quite well known for long, intelligent arguments. Generally between Comic and Anime/Manga figures. That's what most hate about me. In any case, there was nothing shown in those clips that showed Jack moving, leaping, or otherwise clearing that distance. The writers could've done anything to show his speed or jumping ability in that episode, but didn't.
> 
> *Outside of the "Jump Good" episode I have never seen Jack perform any feat on or close to that level ever again, which makes it a one-time deal.* Especially given the numerous times he's been in battle. Now, all that is needed here is actual, visible proof that Jack and perform this again. As of yet, TWF has not proven it. Citing an instance where they never even showed Jack moving doesn't prove he could do it. You can chop that up to viewer interpretation, but no matter how you look at it there is no definitive proof that Jack can do it.
> 
> ...




I'll answer the bolded before I post my view that it would only take seven people in tha jackverse to take out Bleach.

First off, just because according to you he's only done it once, it does not mean he can't do it again. As he's clearly shown that he was able to do it in his fight with Aku, there is no reason he can't do it again.

Your kidding right, she beat the piss out of a demon that even Jack and Scottsman were having trouble with, and only because he called her fat.

Now back to my opinion on the fight, like I said I think it would really only need a team of seven or eight people to break the Bleachverse. With that team consisting of Jack, The Scottsman, his wife, the Three archers, Aku, and finally The Guardian. The first three could take out a quite alot of people alone, while the Archers would hang back and take out aanybody that tried to cast a lengthy Kido spell or tried to release (I say try as they'll riddled with arrows before they can finish), with Aku and The Guardian, coming in last to take out those pesky higher tiers that Jack and the others might not be able to handle.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> It's not the same. It's the equivalent of crawling out from under a water bed. Sumoto's mass was distributed across the arena floor. It was not centered on Jack specifically. Jack did not lift Sumoto's mass, he crawled out from under it like an ant from under a carpet. What you claimed was that he could lift Sumoto, who was stated to weigh 700 tons. That was obviously wrong. Jack crawling out from under Sumoto is not the same as Jack lifting Sumoto. It's not even close.
> 
> And btw, the tickling of Jack's hair also caused Sumoto to roll part-way off Jack enough for him to escape completely and continue the tickle-torture. Either way it's already proven that Jack isn't anywhere near the level of strength you claimed him to be.



Wrong and wrong again. The mass of Sumito's body is evenly distributed, and Jack was smack in the center when he landed on him.

Try again.

Not too mention Jack still had to lift his own back as well as Sumito's body to brace his weight to crawl from under him.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> First off, just because according to you he's only done it once, it does not mean he can't do it again. As he's clearly shown that he was able to do it in his fight with Aku, there is no reason he can't do it again.



The fact remains he hasn't done it again before or since that episode. There is no evidence supporting it.



> Your kidding right, she beat the piss out of a demon that even Jack and Scottsman were having trouble with, and only because he called her fat.



Major PIS/CIS and the stereotypical reason as to why you don't make women angry (PMS). Also, it wasn't so much the demon as his hordes of minions that Jack and Scott had to whittle through. They didn't do anything more than a single arc from Renji's Zabimaru couldn't have done in its Shikai form.



> Now back to my opinion on the fight, like I said I think it would really only need a team of seven or eight people to break the Bleachverse. With that team consisting of Jack, The Scottsman, his wife, the Three archers, Aku, and rhw finally The Guardian. The first three could take out a quite alot of people alone, while the Archers would hang back and take out aanybody that tried to cast a lengthy Kido spell or tried to release (I say try as they'll riddled with arrows before they can finish), with Aku and The Guardian, coming in last to take out those pesky higher tiers that Jack and the others might not be able to handle.



There's a lot of things wrong with that argument. For one, none of the people mentioned even remotely have the speed necessary to deal with the Bleach cast. The Three Archers are blind and reacted on sound alone. Kenpachi could walk right through their endless barrage of arrows without a scratch. So could many others. Urahara has his shield and many of these figures are so fast as to clear the distance between themselves and the Archers before they can even react and take them out.

As for Jack, while skilled with a plot-device sword, he still isn't as fast as these guys and I can't see him surviving even one barrage from Byakuya's Senbonzakura. Same goes for the Scottsman, his wife and the Guardian. The Guardian, while amazingly tough and skilled, is not invulnerable. Nor has any of these people ever had to deal with the kind of powers that the Bleach-verse has been known to show. Like their Kido spells, special attacks, and whatnot. 

For instance, Izuru can effectively disarm them with Wabisuke. With the special property of his sword, the more time he strikes a person or object, its weight is multiplied by however many times its struck. If he strikes it 7 times, it's 7x7. Izuru can make it so that their weapons, armor, etc are too heavy to be used or move around with. And then we get into the even more serious notion of Sosuke Aizen. His Absolute Hypnosis is something none of these guys has any defense against, except possibly Aku. Aizen can effectively take out all the people you mentioned by himself with the exception of Aku.

And really, there are a number of individuals who can take them out as well. The arrows of the archers are not much of a threat to these people. Rangiku's Haineko can take out the Archers from a distance without a problem. Hitsugaya can also take them out rather easily with one attack from Hyōrinmaru, which would take out the arrows and archers in one move.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> The fact remains he hasn't done it again before or since that episode. There is no evidence supporting it.



This isn't how it works. Under Jack's own power, Jack demonstrated several times in other episodes.

Your still ignorning the other episodes as well.

Not my problem.



> Major PIS/CIS and the stereotypical reason as to why you don't make women angry (PMS). Also, it wasn't so much the demon as his hordes of minions that Jack and Scott had to whittle through. They didn't do anything more than a single arc from Renji's Zabimaru couldn't have done in its Shikai form.



You mean the most destructive feat Renji has ever done with his Bankai is knock over some spiritualy weak pillars? Not too mention that most of the feats in Soul Society are based off of spirtual pressure and power, not physical strength

Okay.



> There's a lot of things wrong with that argument. For one, none of the people mentioned even remotely have the speed necessary to deal with the Bleach cast. The Three Archers are blind and reacted on sound alone. Kenpachi could walk right through their endless barrage of arrows without a scratch. So could many others. Urahara has his shield and many of these figures are so fast as to clear the distance between themselves and the Archers before they can even react and take them out.



Last I checked, there are no confirmed bullet-timers in Bleach. Last I checked, those archers could fire thousands of volleys of arrows in a split second that decimated whole technologically advanced armies of Aku while destroying armored tanks and battlations of soldiers. 

And Kenpachi makes plenty of noise. So I don't think so.



> As for Jack, while skilled with a plot-device sword, he still isn't as fast as these guys and I can't see him surviving even one barrage from Byakuya's Senbonzakura. Same goes for the Scottsman, his wife and the Guardian. The Guardian, while amazingly tough and skilled, is not invulnerable. Nor has any of these people ever had to deal with the kind of powers that the Bleach-verse has been known to show. Like their Kido spells, special attacks, and whatnot.



Wrong again. Jack has merely deflected and dodged thousands of thousands of arrows being fired at him, deflected multiple sources of heavily automatic fire from futurastic guns and beam weaponary and so on.

Argument from Ignorance et Ad Naseum redux on your part, again.



> For instance, Izuru can effectively disarm them with Wabisuke. With the special property of his sword, the more time he strikes a person or object, its weight is multiplied by however many times its struck. If he strikes it 7 times, it's 7x7. Izuru can make it so that their weapons, armor, etc are too heavy to be used or move around with. And then we get into the even more serious notion of Sosuke Aizen. His Absolute Hypnosis is something none of these guys has any defense against, except possibly Aku. Aizen can effectively take out all the people you mentioned by himself with the exception of Aku.



Good thing Izuru has no speed feats and Jack could or anyone mid tier character from Samurai Jack would have him playing guro in seconds. Not too mention there are many magicans and wizards or magic users in Samurai Jack as well who would kill him and Aizen.



> And really, there are a number of individuals who can take them out as well. The arrows of the archers are not much of a threat to these people. Rangiku's Haineko can take out the Archers from a distance without a problem. Hitsugaya can also take them out rather easily with one attack from Hyōrinmaru, which would take out the arrows and archers in one move.



Ahahahahahahahahaha. Hitsugaya would become a pin-cushion before he go release his Bankai and even before hand Jack, Mad Jack or the Scotsmen would have his head on a platter.

And Rangiku? A Lieutenant Captain who has shown next to nothing is going to compete with mid or high tiers in Samurai Jack?

Not in this reality.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 18, 2009)

If I make a Krypto the Superdog vs Bleach thread will you argue for Bleach Raigen?


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> If I make a Krypto the Superdog vs Bleach thread will you argue for Bleach Raigen?



Probably not. If he has all the same powers as superman it's quite ridiculous to argue the point. I hate DC with all their wankery and blind fans. The Superman ones are even worse than rabid DBZ fans.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> If I make a Krypto the Superdog vs Bleach thread will you argue for Bleach Raigen?



DS vs Bleach might be more even to him.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> DS vs Bleach might be more even to him.



Dark Schneider can bust galaxies. That's even less of a match.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Dark Schneider can bust galaxies. That's even less of a match.



Went right over your head didn't it.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> Went right over your head didn't it.



Stupid jokes tend not to work on me.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 18, 2009)

The fact is that Jack has done it.  The burden of proof is upon you to prove that he lost the ability, since he Jumped Good more than once in the episode itself. 

Oh, I love how you brought up SS beating Thor, but ignored when Odin beat his ass.

Also, there are various magical objects in the Jackverse that can manipulate time, and a bunch of scientists who were smart enough to make a space ship go beyond light speed. 

Now, if you would please, post some scans of these amazing feats you are speaking of, and actual SCANS.  You can get them from One Manga.

Otherwise, I will accept your concession.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 18, 2009)

I think this is the awesome fight with the XLI: Robo-Samurai vs the Mondobot
~
Slow streaming though..


----------



## Seyta (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I just produced a youtube clip using manga scans. I'm not ignoring any rules but you seem to be. One-time feats are unusable because he can't perform them again. Can't throw a character onto a level higher than his natural abilities allow and then not have him perform anything of that level again and expect that he can do it whenever. Doesn't work that way. One-time feats are not valid. Unless he has shown to ability to continually use that level of skill/strength/etc throughout the series, then it's a case of SMvFL. If you know what that means.



Jack has showcased his jumping ability multiple times in one episode...

but if you'd like to play that game...

-The Espada cannot use the Gran Rey Cero
-Grimmjow cannot Release
-Ulquiorra cannot Release
-Szayel cannot Release
-Nnoitra cannot Release
-the rest of the Espada cannot release
-Gillian class Menos cannot use a Cero
-Tousen cannot use his Bankai
-Aizen cannot use his Shikai
-Aizen cannot perform his Black Coffin kido
-Ikkaku cannot use his Bankai
-Yumichiko cannot use his zanpakuto's true shikai
-Neliel cannot release

anything else to add to that list?

Oh and before we are finished why don't we try these out too...

-Yusuke only mountain busted once, so he's obviously not a mountain buster...
-Sensui only used his Sacred Ki once, so he's clearly not going to be able to use it again...
-Pain only city-busted once, so he's obviously not a city-buster...
-Sasuke only directly used Amaterasu once, so he definitely can't do it again...
-Luffy only carried a 700-ton gold ball once, so clearly that doesn't count as a strength feat...
-Ace only used his Solar Emperor once, so obviously he can't use it in the OBD...
-Frieza only transformed into his final form once, so quite clearly he can't do it again...
-Goku only kicked Frieza through 2 islands once, so he definitely won't be able to repeat that feat


dyou see exactly where this went?



And don't try pulling the "But they aren't main characters, and therefore are not showcased on an equivalent base as Jack" crap.

If you're trying to use plot and character construction differences between a cartoon and a manga to back up your argument, it would fall under PIS and CIS, which are both automatically off in the OBD.

So its either Jack has his feat, and everything is fine, or you take away Jack's feat, and take a nice big hit to the Bleach Side, not to mention quite a few other mangas


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> For instance, Izuru can effectively disarm them with Wabisuke. With the special property of his sword, the more time he strikes a person or object, its weight is multiplied by however many times its struck. If he strikes it 7 times, it's 7x7. Izuru can make it so that their weapons, armor, etc are too heavy to be used or move around with. And then we get into the even more serious notion of Sosuke Aizen. His Absolute Hypnosis is something none of these guys has any defense against, except possibly Aku. Aizen can effectively take out all the people you mentioned by himself with the exception of Aku.


You have Wabisuke's ability wrong. The weight of whatever is struck is doubled. So if Kira hits something 7 times it's 2^7 not 7x7.

But Jack could easily solo. Way too fast and strong.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 18, 2009)

TWF said:


> " I sent him to the future, where my evil is raw "
> 
> Hurr hurr.



Not to nitpick but I think he said "law" not "raw". ^_^


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 18, 2009)

Lol Aizen can't do shit if he gets a plasma beam cannon to his face from Mondobot. Plus, why is everyone in Jackverse going to look at Aizen releasing his shikai? I mean, this fight is bloodlusted and you know, Jackverse is just gonna rape without knowing who the fuck their opponent is.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 18, 2009)

> Jack has showcased his jumping ability multiple times in *one episode*...



Key words right there.



> You have Wabisuke's ability wrong. The weight of whatever is struck is doubled. So if Kira hits something 7 times it's 2^7 not 7x7.



Why do you have to have Yuki Nagato in a bunny outfit as your avatar? That's just...too distracting. Cuteness-factor is too damaging to my evil persona.



> But Jack could easily solo. Way too fast and strong.



Jack doesn't compare to these guys in speed. Soi Fon, Yoruichi, Shunsui, Ukitake, Yamamoto, Ichigo, Grimmjow, Byakuya, and others would all kill him in an instant.


----------



## Fang (Feb 18, 2009)

None of them have any confirmed quantative speed feats other than by power-scaling. Not too mention your whole comment about Shunsui, Utikate and Yamamoto covering miles is false when they used Shunpo when the size and are of Soul Society is ony a few kilometers at best, and it took them a couple moments to get there.

And that speed isn't going to bother Jack at all. Not too mention you were proven wrong on Jack and Sumoto's fight as well as the episode of Jack and the Spartans.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 18, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Key words right there.



Oh for the love of god man, your trying to be difficult now, So what if he's only shown the ability to do it in only one episode, that still doesn't mean he doesn't still have the ability to do so, I mean would anybody subject themselves to a harsh training if they could only do something once, I mean christ man several people have given clear examples for his feats and don't won't to listen at all. You've got your head shoved so far up your ass, that you won't listen to anything at all.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wanna remind everyone that this is Samurai Jack verse vs Bleachverse, not Jack vs Bleachverse 

The hell if Jack can't jump that friking high every time or lift 700 tons or not. Bleachverse still ain't gonna do shit to the high-tiers of SMJverse.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 18, 2009)

Seyta said:


> Jack has showcased his jumping ability multiple times in one episode...
> 
> but if you'd like to play that game...
> 
> ...


Requote because Raigen seems to be ignoring it.

And if s/he says that they can use it more than once because it wouldn't make sense/they were written to be shown using those more than once, but PIS made killed them off/etc. Then same goes for Jack.

Unless it's a one-time only move lolwut, which none of Jack's feats seem to be, they are still quantable.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Not to nitpick but I think he said "law" not "raw". ^_^


With his Engrish it's debatable.



> Why do you have to have Yuki Nagato in a bunny outfit as your avatar? That's just...too distracting. Cuteness-factor is too damaging to my evil persona.


I'm a huge Yuki fan. 



> Why do you have to have Yuki Nagato in a bunny outfit as your avatar? That's just...too distracting. Cuteness-factor is too damaging to my evil persona.


Ha, no. And I'm a big Bleach fan. I'd wank them in some other thread where they have a chance, but they don't have a chance in this.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, but law makes more sense than raw.

He's the ruler of the world so "I sent him into the future where my evil is law".


----------



## Abigail (Feb 18, 2009)

It was just a typo. His English is normally very good.


----------



## Ace0019 (Feb 19, 2009)

Jack "Jumps Good" twice in the S04E06 - XLV The Scotsman Saves Jack. First when they see who can jump the farthest, and the second when they see who can jump the highest to reach a branch. Jack even said "Jump Good" to the Scotsman after he does it.


----------



## Seyta (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Key words right there.



Why don't we answer this again...



Seyta said:


> Jack has showcased his jumping ability multiple times in one episode...
> 
> but if you'd like to play that game...
> 
> ...



See... taking into consideration that Jack jumped MANY times in that one episode, its substance exceeds that of any of the 1-hit-wonder feats performed by your Bleach Characters.

Grimmjow has used the Gran Rey Cero ONCE.

Jack jumped multiple times in said episode.

Jack's feat wins.

Oh, and quite a nice attempt to avoid the post.

Considering your entire argument has been made void, I suggest you come up with something new

The speed issue was taken care of a few pages back in this thread.
Jack's Speed> BleachVerse


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2009)

This match is over for two reasons.

1. Because all of his arguments have been disproven, and he has nothing else.
2. Because I say it is.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 19, 2009)

Let us now discuss the merits of Aku's rule versus the Japanese fuedal system.


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 19, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Let us now discuss the merits of Aku's rule versus the Japanese fuedal system.



Free housing and plentiful jobs for everyone?


----------



## Slim Debater Chen (Feb 19, 2009)

Jack's sword pwns every single sword in Bleach.  He solos.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> I'm a huge Yuki fan.



Cause of you I had to watch the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya last night just to get the cuteness out of my system.



> See... taking into consideration that Jack jumped MANY times in that one episode, its substance exceeds that of any of the 1-hit-wonder feats performed by your Bleach Characters.



It was one episode, which is the problem. He has had the entire series left to use it again and never did. The same went for his "white ninja" ability.



> Grimmjow has used the Gran Rey Cero ONCE.



He used it to make Ichigo go Vaizard so he could have a good fight in his released form. Your argument is moot seeing as Grimmjow was killed by Nnoitra almost immediately after the fight ended, so there was never any way for Grimmjow to demonstrate it again as he no longer existed as of that moment. And it's an attack that all Espada have.



> The speed issue was taken care of a few pages back in this thread.
> Jack's Speed> BleachVerse



Something you have yet to prove. The only speed Jack has ever proven was bullet-time and nothing more. You have no quantifiable speed feats passed that. You tried bringing up the 300 thing which shows nothing of the speed you claim. And quite frankly I'm not surprised by the lack of respect I'm getting. I have yet to beat it into your skulls.

As of yet Jack doesn't even have the speed to defend himself against a de-powered Byakuya. Besides that there are more than a dozen other figures who could blitz and kill Jack in an instant. Without him, much of the hopes for the Jack-verse go out the window. The only real threats remaining are the Mondo-bot and Aku, and Aku's current form isn't that threatening. Aku isn't much bigger than a Gillian (Menos Grande) and the Bleach cast can kill them with single strikes.

You also fail to realize that Soi Fon could kill any of them with two strikes of her Shikai. As I'm quite certain you ignore all of their abilities in order to claim that the Jack-verse wins without any further reason than just saying it's better and faster without any quantifiable proof at all. I have seen claims made of lightspeed and FTL and not one shred of evidence given to support it. Now until you can actually prove these utterly ridiculous statements I would suggest on holding off ordering me on what to do and focus your energy elsewhere.

I haven't even gotten started here yet. I will slay your arguments just as easily as killing Goku with the Death Note.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Cause of you I had to watch the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya last night just to get the cuteness out of my system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except Goku is not a human therefore the death note wouldn't work on him.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> Except Goku is not a human therefore the death note wouldn't work on him.



By board rules it would, hence the animated gif. Even you should know when something is a joke and that I'm scheming. And I have a lot of schemes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 19, 2009)

Equivalence can't make Goku Human. ^_^


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> By board rules it would, hence the animated gif. Even you should know when something is a joke and that I'm scheming. And I have a lot of schemes.



Dosen't work like that. Also your jokes suck.


----------



## Rashou (Feb 19, 2009)

I smell a Goku vs. Light thread.... Followed by the odd smell of burning rubble from Light's bachelor pad, but that's another story.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Rashou said:


> I smell a Goku vs. Light thread.... Followed by the odd smell of burning rubble from Light's bachelor pad, but that's another story.



I believe it has been made before.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

Thing is if PIS/CIS Are on Light could kill him, because Goku is that stupid. All Light would need is Goku's real name which he can; A) Trick Goku into giving or B) Make the deal for the Shinigami Eyes and see it for himself. Long as Goku doesn't know what the Death Note is, a kid writing in a notebook wouldn't appear as any kind of threat. And given that Light's power level would be like a 2, Goku would never consider him a challenge and with CIS would drop his own power down immensely to try and keep from killing Light.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Thing is if PIS/CIS Are on Light could kill him, because Goku is that stupid. All Light would need is Goku's real name which he can; A) Trick Goku into giving or B) Make the deal for the Shinigami Eyes and see it for himself. Long as Goku doesn't know what the Death Note is, a kid writing in a notebook wouldn't appear as any kind of threat. And given that Light's power level would be like a 2, Goku would never consider him a challenge and with CIS would drop his own power down immensely to try and keep from killing Light.



Two things. One, the Death Note only works on humans, which Goku is not. Two, this isn't a Goku vs Light thread.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> Two things. One, the Death Note only works on humans, which Goku is not. Two, this isn't a Goku vs Light thread.



1. Going by rules it would have to be made able to work on other things than humans for it to be a fight at all.
2. Everyone knows that but since you kept going on about it I decided to explain it more. So don't complain.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> 1. Going by rules it would have to be made able to work on other things than humans for it to be a fight at all.


OBD rules don't work like that.


> 2. Everyone knows that but since you kept going on about it I decided to explain it more. So don't complain.



Your the one who brought it back up.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> A) Trick Goku into giving his name





"I'm Son Goku!" 
Light writes it down, and nothing happens. 


Goku doesn't even use his real name to refer to himself, durr.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 19, 2009)

Any match with the Death Note in it can not be considered a real fight. It can either kill the opponent instantly or it can't. There's no middle ground.

If the Death Note's own rules state that it only works on Humans, then it only works on Humans unless the thread starter says otherwise.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

He could say "you're real name" and ask "Have you gone by any other names?" or Aliases, considering Light is the son of a police detective and became one himself. It's not that difficult to figure out. And Goku is dumb enough to go "Well...Vegeta does always call me Kakarot...but I don't really like that name."


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> He could say "you're real name" and ask "Have you gone by any other names?" or Aliases, considering Light is the son of a police detective and became one himself. It's not that difficult to figure out. And Goku is dumb enough to go "Well...Vegeta does always call me Kakarot...but I don't really like that name."



No last name and what part of it only works on humans did you not understand.

BLUB.


----------



## Rashou (Feb 19, 2009)

See, Goku vs. Light... Just under the alias of Samurai Jackverse vs. Bleachverse. My nose is never wrong, Ranmyaku Arashi.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Rashou said:


> See, Goku vs. Light... Just under the alias of Samurai Jackverse vs. Bleachverse. My nose is never wrong, Ranmyaku Arashi.



You were correct.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

SamuraiJackverse = FAIL 



They won't lay a hand (sword wtf ever) on any of them. They can't see Shinigami/Arrancars.

I bet Szayel could beat them all with Prep. Hell he could prep right in front of them, they can't see him anyways


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> SamuraiJackverse = FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope to god your joking.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope dead serious. They can't beat the WHOLE Bleachverse. Maybe Rukia and Chad.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Nope dead serious. They can't beat the WHOLE Bleachverse. Maybe Rukia and Chad.



You obviously didn't read the thread before posting then.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

I read pages 1-3 and that's all I needed. They can't beat the whole Bleachverse. Sorry.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

They can with utter ease. They have reality warpers, Gods, and a massive number advantage.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Yet they can't see the Arrancar nor the Shinigami.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yet they can't see the Arrancar nor the Shinigami.



Yes they can. Thats an OBD rule.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't know that.

Aizen can solo them all with his Shikai Kyōka Suigetsu. What could they possibly do after they loss all 5 of their senses


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Well considering most of Akus armies are ROBOTS they shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Szayel uses his ability Carbon-Copy and watches the robots fight clones of themselves.

Since Aizen robbed everyone else _WHO ISN'T A ROBOT_ senses.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Except to be affectd by Aizens shikai you have to see its released form once before. 

Also there is no way in hell hes is getting everyone on the Jack side to see it once, seal it, then release it again before he gets blitzed.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

No you have to see it as soon as it releases meaning the only way you can be immune is if you were blind.

Like I said before Carbon copy rape.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

And like I said you have to see it unreleased once, then the next time you see it unreleased your affected by it.

And still no counter to the FTL gods blitzing him or just sending in millions of robots to wipe him out.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope we were both wrong. The only way to be immune to it is to *NOT SEE IT BEFORE ITS RELEASED*

So once again, Bleachverse wins. Who's gonna tell the robots what to do?


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

Again, still don't see how Bleach people are going to get blitzed by ridiculously slow SJ people. Byakuya's Bankai could wipe out Aku's armies easily. Not to mention the fact that none of them have the power to even hurt Kenpachi, who would slaughter them all for the fun of it. With both Ikkaku and Yumichika following up to see who can kill the most. Gin skewers a thousand machines by extending his sword and just sweeps across the battlefield.

Giant robots? Please. Komamura rips through them all. Tousen rains down hundreds of blades and takes out entire waves. Assuming anything survives, Hitsugaya with blast-freeze everything with his sword and Ichigo can blaze across the battlefield with his Getsuga Tensho. Of course that's ignoring the hundreds of Menos Grande who will rain down Cero blasts along with the Adjuchas, Arrancar and Espada.

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2009)

The Blind archers?

Minions of  Anubis?

Fucking Odin?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Nope we were both wrong. The only way to be immune to it is to *NOT SEE IT BEFORE ITS RELEASED*
> 
> So once again, Bleachverse wins. Who's gonna tell the robots what to do?


Aku, because there is no way thats effecting him before he kills Aizen. Also FTL gods blitz him before he can even think.

And once agian sending millions of robots while everybody else stays back.



Raigen said:


> Again, still don't see how Bleach people are going to get blitzed by ridiculously slow SJ people. Byakuya's Bankai could wipe out Aku's armies easily. Not to mention the fact that none of them have the power to even hurt Kenpachi, who would slaughter them all for the fun of it. With both Ikkaku and Yumichika following up to see who can kill the most. Gin skewers a thousand machines by extending his sword and just sweeps across the battlefield.
> 
> Giant robots? Please. Komamura rips through them all. Tousen rains down hundreds of blades and takes out entire waves. Assuming anything survives, Hitsugaya with blast-freeze everything with his sword and Ichigo can blaze across the battlefield with his Getsuga Tensho. Of course that's ignoring the hundreds of Menos Grande who will rain down Cero blasts along with the Adjuchas, Arrancar and Espada.
> 
> Am I missing anyone?



 Oh I don't know how about the faster than light gods blitz the ever loving crap out of Bleach.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Aku, because there is no way thats effecting him before he kills Aizen. Also FTL gods blitz him before he can even think.
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know how about the faster than light gods.



Don't 

Your not even addressing anything he's saying.

And Aizen can walk in to battle with his Shikai already release. What is Aku gonna do? Be specific. Im tired of seeing "Kill" how is he gonna kill him


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> The Blind archers?



Cannon-fodder. Any ranked officer can take them out. They are no threat.



> Minions of Anubis?



Same thing. No threat.



> Fucking Odin?



he sucks in Jack-verse and wasn't that powerful. He bows before Yamamoto.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

Alright how about we make this simple. The reality warpers in SMJverse makes Bleach nonexistent. Fight over.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Don't
> 
> Your not even addressing anything he's saying.


I've explaned this to him many times now.


> And Aizen can walk in to battle with his Shikai already release. What is Aku gonna do? Be specific. Im tired of seeing "Kill" how is he gonna kill him




Send him to another time perhaps, cut him into pieces.

And to use his shikais power he has to release it in front of someone once, then the next time he releases it in front of them its powers work, so if he just walks out there with shikai on he gets riddled full of bullet holes.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I've explaned this to him many times now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thats not how it works.



> *Kyōka Suigetsu's Shikai has the ability to place anyone who sees it under a state of 'absolute hypnosis' after allows Aizen to control all five of their senses. The hypnosis is unbreakable, even if the target is aware that they are hypnotized. The only way to avoid the effect is to not see Kyōka Suigetsu at the moment of its release.*



No, you haven't addressed anything he's said. Address everything he said instead of


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Cannon-fodder. Any ranked officer can take them out. They are no threat.


Yeah cause the ranked officers that get their asses kicked by SS Ichigo and Chad are gonna be awesome against archers that shoot tens of thousands of arrows in seconds





> he sucks in Jack-verse and wasn't that powerful. He bows before Yamamoto.


Yes because being a god and fighting the universal threat that aku came out of is such a low feat


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Same thing. No threat.




Correct me if i'm wrong here anyone, but aren't the Anubis warriors pretty much immortal and can only be killed by a certain gem.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Thats not how it works.


And you said he just walks out with it already released. So he dies then.

Also he released it in front of the other captian why now. For teh lulz.




> No, you haven't addressed anything he's said. Address everything he said instead of


If you would have read the thread all the way through you would have scene that it has been explained to him multiple times.



Raigen said:


> he sucks in Jack-verse and wasn't that powerful. He bows before Yamamoto.



What? He shits on all of Bleach at once.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay no more Aizen Shikai because you don't get it 

Yoruichi Shihōin, Stealth Mastery.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Okay no more Aizen Shikai because you don't get it


 right back at you.


> Yoruichi Shihōin, Stealth Mastery.



Gets horribly blitzed by the Faster than light gods.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> Yeah cause the ranked officers that get their asses kicked by SS Ichigo and Chad are gonna be awesome against archers that shoot tens of thousands of arrows in seconds



Your numbers are off by a huge margin and they only react to sound. Anyone with Shunpo can clear that distance in an instant and kill all three of the archers. Chad is also exceptionally powerful for a human being. One blast from his right arm at the time could demolish a building. And it was later shown that his right arm was meant for defensive purposes, not attacking. By the Hueco Mundo arc, Chad's power and abilities had increased massively. He even has super speed now, enough to overcome the Privaron Arrancar.


> Yes because being a god and fighting the universal threat that aku came out of is such a low feat



You need to prove these things. I keep hearing all this crap and see no proof. Especially about all this FTL crap. There is no indication of any such thing in the SJ series.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

What don't you understand about *Stealth Mastery*



> As the former Commander-in-Chief of the Special Forces Yoruichi is masterful in the art of staying hidden and unseen. When necessary she can effectively exploit having a advantage against an opponent or hiding her presence.



Flash Step, assassinates  Light gods effortlessly .


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Flash Step, assassinates  Light gods effortlessly .



Flash step does not go faster than light.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

So I suppose Yourichi can kill the God in Bastard!! amiright?


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> Flash step does not go faster than light.



Can you prove it doesn't? Can you even prove these 'gods' are lightspeed or FTL? So far you've made a whole lot of claims with zero evidence.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> So I suppose Yourichi can kill the God in Bastard!! amiright?



Bastard!! god is small fry. Yourichi can kill TOAA with her Flash Step.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

How are they gonna see her if she's undetectable? Once again. Flash Steps,then assassinates them.

Which group of people are up next?

Also link me to these "Light Gods", I doubt that they move faster than the flash steps.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Can you prove it doesn't? Can you even prove these 'gods' are lightspeed or FTL? So far you've made a whole lot of claims with zero evidence.



You cant prove a negative. You just made the claim that Flash Step is faster then light. Prove it.

And to the Gods being FTL, they were fighting the original evil from which Aku came all through out space.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> And to the Gods being FTL, they were fighting the original evil from which Aku came all through out space.



So in other words you can't prove it.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow... this thread is... full of bleach wankers.

Shunpo is light speed? What next? Ichigo is faster than The Shrike?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol, tyler, if you make a claim you have to back it up. You can't make a claim without facts. Besides, thinking Yourichi moves at light speed is about as retarded as you can get. Seriously

Edit: I smell new joke battledome cosmic! Yourichi with light speed shunpo > Jplaya's Galactus


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> So in other words you can't prove it.



Actually, Tylerannosaurus has to prove it since he made the claim.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> It was one episode, which is the problem. He has had the entire series left to use it again and never did. The same went for his "white ninja" ability.
> 
> *He used it to make Ichigo go Vaizard so he could have a good fight in his released form. Your argument is moot seeing as Grimmjow was killed by Nnoitra almost immediately after the fight ended, so there was never any way for Grimmjow to demonstrate it again as he no longer existed as of that moment.* And it's an attack that all Espada have.





Stroev said:


> And if s/he says that they can use it more than once because it wouldn't make sense/*they were written to be shown using those more than once, but PIS made killed them off/etc. That's bull.*


Oh hypocacy. 




Tylerannosaurus said:


> Thats not how it works.
> 
> No, you haven't addressed anything he's said. Address everything he said instead of


1) Read the whole thread. 

2) Aizen get's blitzed BEFORE he releases. FTL gods apparantly. I don't recall those, but Jack can still blitz, or bullets rip right through Aizen. Bleach is not bullet timing. Ask anyone in the OBD.



Raigen said:


> Can you prove it doesn't? Can you even prove these 'gods' are lightspeed or FTL? So far you've made a whole lot of claims with zero evidence.


And you havn't proven how Bleach can beat Jack. Or everyone else.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> So in other words you can't prove it.



I'm gonna go look for the episode now and i'll post links...


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> How are they gonna see her if she's undetectable?




By being faster than her? 



Tylerannosaurus said:


> Once again. Flash Steps,then assassinates them.




More like getting speedblitzed before she can use shunpo.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Where is the link to these Gods you speak of?

And why is everyone ignoring Shihōin's stealth mastery?



rawrawraw said:


> *Lol, tyler, if you make a claim you have to back it up. You can't make a claim without facts. Besides, thinking Yourichi moves at light speed is about as retarded as you can get. Seriously*
> 
> Edit: I smell new joke battledome cosmic! Yourichi with light speed shunpo > Jplaya's Galactus



When did I say she moved faster than light? I asked for the links to the abilities of thes Light Gods. I also said she is a master at being undetectable. Who needs to out run light when they cant see you in the first place ?


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Where is the link to these Gods you speak of?
> 
> And why is everyone ignoring Shihōin's stealth mastery?



Stealth means jack shit in an open arena.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2009)

The gods were in the episode where it showed Jacks dad fight Aku the first time, it might have even been posted in this thread

Also scans of her "stealth mastery"?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Because Jackverse has ninja in it as well.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

People also forget that there's a reason why Yoruichi is called the *"God of Flash"*


----------



## Stroev (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> When did I say she moved faster than light? I asked for the links to the abilities of thes Light Gods. I also said she is a master at being undetectable. Who needs to out run light when they cant see you in the first place ?


By saying she's faster than FTL gods.



_Super._


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> People also forget that there's a reason why Yoruichi is called the *"God of Flash"*





I'm guessing Kenshin can speedblitz anyone since he has "godspeed" right?

God damn, bleachwankers are getting more and more retarded these days.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> People also forget that there's a reason why Yoruichi is called the *"God of Flash"*



One, thats just a title and two she's the Goddess of Flash.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> People also forget that there's a reason why Yoruichi is called the *"God of Flash"*



They also left haven't provided any proof of these light gods ability to kill someone they can't see.

Scans?

Links.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 19, 2009)

Link removed

Fucking ta-da, and in case you didn't notice the gods came out of the sun as well.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> They also left haven't provided any proof of these light gods ability to kill someone they can't see.
> 
> Scans?
> 
> Links.



Since when is she invisible? 

Wait, let me guess.

Since you wanked off to bleach and pulled it out of your ass.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> They also left haven't provided any proof of these light gods ability to kill someone they can't see.
> 
> Scans?
> 
> Links.



They aren't "Light gods", their Light speed. You can't hide if your blitzed before you can even think about moving.


----------



## Tash (Feb 19, 2009)

Hannah Montana avatar


----------



## Stroev (Feb 19, 2009)

Narutomania wank, here we come.

TIME FOR ME TO PUT ON MY DEBATE GLOVES.

So should we just copy the SJ feats soon for them to see or will we continue putting up with this?


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tash said:


> Hannah Montana avatar



?

10 char limit


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> LaTour sympathizes but admits powerlessness.
> 
> Fucking ta-da, and in case you didn't notice the gods came out of the sun as well.



I stress this video. They are moving at FTL speeds. They escaped the sun in a few seconds...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> LaTour sympathizes but admits powerlessness.
> 
> Fucking ta-da, and in case you didn't notice the gods came out of the sun as well.





Did you see how slow they were moving? Yoru solos them all.

Pulled it out of my ass? No its a requirement for her to learn it in order for her to become the Commander-in-Chief of the Special Forces.

Still they can't beat her Flash Step.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Narutomania wank, here we come.
> 
> TIME FOR ME TO PUT ON MY DEBATE GLOVES.
> 
> So should we just copy the SJ feats soon for them to see or will we continue putting up with this?



Nah, let's have more lulz and put bleach against some stronger verse like Magic or TTGL


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Did you see how slow they were moving? Yoru solos them all.
> 
> Pulled it out of my ass? No its a requirement for her to learn it in order for her to become the Commander-in-Chief of the Special Forces.
> 
> Still they can't beat her Flash Step.



THey fucking escaped the sun in a few seconds. How can you not see that?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Narutomania wank, here we come.


God I hope we never get to that level.


> TIME FOR ME TO PUT ON MY DEBATE GLOVES.
> 
> So should we just copy the SJ feats soon for them to see or will we continue putting up with this?



We probably should.



rawrawraw said:


> THey fucking escaped the sun in a few seconds. *How can you not see that*?


A pair of Bleach testicles are in the way.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 19, 2009)

Superman Prime would be funnier. Better have mystictrunks make the thread, since he put's joke battles in OBD due to belief it will bring atni-lulz. I heard.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Stroev said:


> Superman Prime would be funnier. Better have mystictrunks make the thread, since he put's joke battles in OBD due to belief it will bring atni-lulz. I heard.



Better idea, bring jpalya back and let him talk with these guys in a itachi vs bleach thread.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> God I hope we never get to that level.
> 
> 
> We probably should.
> ...



The bleach wank is strong in this thread.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> THey fucking escaped the sun in a few seconds. How can you not see that?



Yeah I saw it becaus e they were moving incredibly slow.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxPd-yPNpkA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Yoruichi is faster than they are, your point?


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yeah I saw it becaus e they were moving incredibly slow.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxPd-yPNpkA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yoruichi is faster than they are, your point?







1. anime is* NOT CANON*

2. Escaping from the sun
*Spoiler*: __ 



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 moving faster than the eye can see.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> The bleach wank is strong in this thread.



Of course Bleach is fast, they blur.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

She did the same thing in the manga. Samurai Jack wanking in this thread is quite amusing


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lets use our sun as an example for the diameter.
The mean diameter is 1.392×10^9 miles according to wiki.
They moved that distance and more in like 4 seconds? 5?


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> She did the same thing in the manga. Samurai Jack wanking in this thread is quite amusing





> 2. Escaping from the sun
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Go learn 2 read


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Lets use our sun as an example for the diameter.
> The mean diameter is 1.392×10^9 miles according to wiki.
> They moved that distance and more in like 4 seconds? 5?



But they didn't disappear from sight so ther teh sux0rs.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Flash Step is faster than the eye can see. 4-5 second is ridiculously slow when it comes to eye movement.


----------



## Raigen (Feb 19, 2009)

> I stress this video. They are moving at FTL speeds. They escaped the sun in a few seconds...



And then started running very, very slowly to catch up to the Dark Entity...and they went through a damn cloud. They look more like they're running across another dimensional plane than the universe. I don't even see any planets in that system. There is no indication of the distance in which they traveled while facing the Dark Entity and no time frame given as to how long it took for that piece to reach Earth that would eventually become Aku.

Even looking at that, I don't see what makes those Gods so powerful. They effectively used Holy weapons and powers against an evil entity, something that it's weak to. Aside from that they haven't really demonstrated anything else.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yeah I saw it becaus e they were moving incredibly slow.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxPd-yPNpkA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yoruichi is faster than they are, your point?




How can you tell they're moving slowly there's nothing else there to judge speed by, and i just counted, it took them no more than 20 seconds to get out of there.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Flash Step is faster than the eye can see. 4-5 second is ridiculously slow when it comes to eye movement.



She moved a few hundred feet in those 4-5 seconds, the Gods moved a few million miles in 4-5 second. Do you see the difference.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Flash Step is faster than the eye can see. 4-5 second is ridiculously slow when it comes to eye movement.





Faster than the eye can see = 200 kilometers per hour

moving the diameter of the sun in 4 sec = 34 800 000 miles per *SECOND*

And if you wanna neg rep me, try again. all i got was -1 off it.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Yoruichi can move faster than they eye can follow. 20 sec= SHIT

And those Gods were moving slow as hell, unless you can provide links in which they specifically say they move faster than light. Then its invalid.

Running from the Sun doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Flash Step is faster than the eye can see. 4-5 second is ridiculously slow when it comes to eye movement.



Your lack of common sense is disturbing.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yoruichi can move faster than they eye can follow. 20 sec= SHIT
> 
> And those Gods were moving slow as hell, unless you can provide links in which they specifically say they move faster than light. Then its invalid.
> 
> Running from the Sun doesn't mean shit.




They moved more then the diameter of the sun in a few seconds. The sun is a few million fucking miles in diameter. Yoruichi did not move anywhere near that fucking far.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

I added the pair of bleachwanking retards to the wiki so others can avoid their stupidity in the future.



> Yoruichi can move faster than they eye can follow. 20 sec= SHIT
> 
> And those Gods were moving slow as hell, unless you can provide links in which they specifically say they move faster than light. Then its invalid.
> 
> Running from the Sun doesn't mean shit.



So she's now ... what? 400 kilometers per hour?

That's less than 1% of 34 800 000 miles per second

If the gods were moving slow then Yoruichi must be standing still.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Yet she's not running from the sun. As far as Im concerned they were running a couple of feet. When does it say they were traveling millions of miles at light speed?

You guys still ignore that I asked for proof in which it states they move faster than light


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yet she's not running from the sun. As far as Im concerned they were running a couple of feet. When does it say they were traveling millions of miles at light speed?
> 
> You guys still ignore that I asked for proof in which it states they move faster than light





Go learn to read retard.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yet she's not running from the sun. As far as Im concerned they were running a couple of feet. When does it say they were traveling millions of miles at light speed?
> 
> You guys still ignore that I asked for proof in which it states they move faster than light



My god.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

This is hilarious. You have yet to provide proof. Facepalm all you want. Bleachverse still demolishes SJV


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yet she's not running from the sun. As far as Im concerned they were running a couple of feet. When does it say they were traveling millions of miles at light speed?
> 
> You guys still ignore that I asked for proof in which it states they move faster than light



Because they're running from the *fucking sun* that's why and they escaped it in a matter of seconds, if that's not lightspeed, then damnit I don't know what is.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I am now pulling shit out of my ass since I'm a complete retard that wanks off to Bleach





Like jplaya, but not funny at all.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't know the sun chased people around the universe 

The sun *ROTATES*.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I didn't know the sun chased people around the universe
> 
> The sun *ROTATES*.



There is not a facepalm big enough for this.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I didn't know the sun chased people around the universe
> 
> The sun *ROTATES*.





If you think the sun only rotates, then you should go back to grade school.

The sun is constantly MOVING across space.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> People also forget that there's a reason why Yoruichi is called the *"God of Flash"*



Which by your own logic, is just a title.  Great contradiction there. 



> This is hilarious. You have yet to provide proof. Facepalm all you want. Bleachverse still demolishes SJV



Funny 'cause I haven't seen a shread of evidence in favor of Bleach.  Wanking does not win a match.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> There is not a facepalm big enough for this.



This one big enough for it?

Edit: damn, image isnt loading


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I didn't know the sun chased people around the universe
> 
> The sun *ROTATES*.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

You don't need a shred of evidence because Ive been providing it since I posted here. You know Bleach verse pwns SJV.

But what I don't understand is why I constantly get ignored when I ask for proof that they move faster than light. All I get is

 Is that because........you have no proof


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

It's official. Your ignoring proof which means your a troll. Either that or really retarded


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> This one big enough for it?
> 
> Edit: damn, image isnt loading



Nope. Nor is this one.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> You don't need a shred of evidence because Ive been providing it since I posted here. You know Bleach verse pwns SJV.
> 
> But what I don't understand is why I constantly get ignored when I ask for proof that they move faster than light. All I get is
> 
> Is that because........you have no proof



Re-read the entire thread.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

No, Im not trolling. They weren't moving fast at all. All I saw was people runing on elephants and to men talking in the background. Thats not proof.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> No, Im not trolling. They weren't moving fast at all. All I saw was people runing on elephants and to men talking in the background. Thats not proof.



Oh how I wish you weren't rep sealed.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> No, Im not trolling. They weren't moving fast at all. All I saw was people runing on elephants and to men talking in the background. Thats not proof.



34 800 000 miles per second>>>200 kilometers per hour


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

When Jesus facepalms you know your fail


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> No, Im not trolling. They weren't moving fast at all. All I saw was people runing on elephants and to men talking in the background. Thats not proof.



When we see the Enterprise moving in Warp, does that mean Yoruichi is faster than the Enterprise?

They moved a distance in a few seconds that is several times the diameter of the sun. What more do you need?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Says who? They weren't running that fast. *Give me another scene that actually shows them fighting* someone instead of skipping outer space.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Says who? They weren't running that fast. *Give me another scene that actually shows them fighting* someone instead of skipping outer space.



34 800 000 miles per second>>>200 kilometers per hour


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> No, Im not trolling. They weren't moving fast at all. All I saw was people runing on elephants and to men talking in the background. Thats not proof.





> No, Im not trolling. They weren't moving fast at all.





> *No, Im not trolling.*




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> *34 800 000 miles per second>>>200 kilometers per hour*



Quoted in hope that you will actually fucking read it.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Nope. Nor is this one.



This one? 

Warning: It's HUGE. 


Note: That's supposed to be Picard. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Says who? They weren't running that fast. *Give me another scene that actually shows them fighting* someone instead of skipping outer space.



They moved several times the distance of the sun in a few seconds. That means they moved around 34,800,000 miles in a second. I'd say that's pretty good.

Oh, and I just watched some Samurai Jack. The Minions of Set are awesome, but they got PWNED by Ra.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Quoted in hope that you will actually fucking read it.



I doubt it. She hasn't read anything we produced, the bleach wank is clouding her senses.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> 34 800 000 miles per second>>>200 kilometers per hour



And this is what I get for proof? When exactly do they say this?* NEVER
*


Shigekuni Yamamoto-Genryūsai uses his shikai Ryūjin Jakka. Turns the gods into ash as they attempt to attack him. Who's next? The gods are weak esp if all you can say is "they move at the speed of light " Im done discussing the gods because its going nowhere. Next


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> This one?
> 
> Warning: It's HUGE.
> 
> ...



Not quite yet, but getting there.



Tylerannosaurus said:


> And this is what I get for proof? When exactly do they say this?* NEVER
> *
> 
> 
> Shigekuni Yamamoto-Genryūsai uses his shikai Ryūjin Jakka. Turns the gods into ash as they attempt to attack him. Who's next? The gods are weak esp if all you can say is "they move at the speed of light " Im done discussing the gods because its going nowhere. Next


They were in the fucking sun. Nothing he has will faze them.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> And this is what I get for proof?
> 
> 
> 
> Shigekuni Yamamoto-Genryūsai uses his shikai Ryūjin Jakka. Turns the gods into ash as they attempt to attack him. Who's next? The gods are weak esp if all you can say is "they move at the speed of light " Im done discussing the gods because its going nowhere. Next



Yamaoto's fire = red fire

red fire = 700 - 1000 degrees

sun's darkspots = 4000 degrees

sun's surface = 6000 degrees

sun's center = 15 000 000 degrees

34 800 000 miles per second>>>200 kilometers per hour

sun's center >>>>>> sun's surface>>>> sun's darkspot >>>>>>>>>> yamamoto's fire


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yoruichi can move faster than they eye can follow. 20 sec= SHIT
> 
> And those Gods were moving slow as hell, unless you can provide links in which they specifically say they move faster than light. Then its invalid.
> 
> Running from the Sun doesn't mean shit.


Holy fucking SHIT!


----------



## Fang (Feb 19, 2009)

Odin, Ra and Rama fly at FTL speeds and punch each person from Bleach in the face.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Because you obviously can't fucking read, let me tell you what one of the gods can do, besides move at hyperfast speeds. His casual laser vision was enough to annihilate the minions of Set, who are far more powerful and far harder to kill than any shinigami. They're supposed to be goddamned immortal, but even they couldn't survive getting vaporized. No, not turned into ashes, VAPORIZED.
> 
> And please, at least counter the arguments earlier. We've already proven the gods to be FUCKING FAST, since using the basic equation V=D/T, we deduced they are FUCKING FAST.



Linkz plz. Yoruichi is faster.

You asked for proof I linked you to the video.

Also Yama's shikai has the most powerful fire.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Linkz plz. Yoruichi is faster.
> 
> You asked for proof I linked you to the video.
> 
> Also Yama's shikai has the most powerful fire.



Anime is not cannon. Manga scans of Yoruichi being FTL and Yama having fire hotter then the sun.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Linkz plz. Yoruichi is faster.
> 
> You asked for proof I linked you to the video.
> 
> Also Yama's shikai has the most powerful fire.



Yamaoto's fire = red fire

red fire = 700 - 1000 degrees

sun's darkspots = 4000 degrees

sun's surface = 6000 degrees

sun's center = 15 000 000 degrees

34 800 000 miles per second>>>200 kilometers per hour

sun's center >>>>>> sun's surface>>>> sun's darkspot>>>> yamamoto's fire

My left nut >>>>> your "proof"


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 19, 2009)

We provided proof, you're just ignoring it.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2009)

And you still ignore all of the other magical beings/items in the SJverse.  A wish-granting fairy, time portals, Aku with his time manipulation, and the Gaurdian.  Not to mention scientist who were smart enough to make a space ship go fater than light. 

What will Bleach do with all this, plus the gods and Jack, attacking them?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats not proof, I responded to that all ready. I need to know the gods abilities. Since the most powerful captain in S.S can phase them 

And with all the hax abilities Szayel and Mayuri has. All that equals SHIT.

Szayel can carbon copy and have an army of the Gods robots faries whatever else inhabits SJK on his side. Thus proceeds to rapestorm.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Its been fun
> 
> You guys have never provided any proof, Ive been flamed countless times.
> 
> ...


Yamaoto's fire = red fire

red fire = 700 - 1000 degrees

sun's darkspots = 4000 degrees

sun's surface = 6000 degrees

sun's center = 15 000 000 degrees

34 800 000 miles per second>>>200 kilometers per hour

sun's center >>>>>> sun's surface>>>> sun's darkspot>>>> yamamoto's fire

jplaya's logic>>>>>>wikipedia



Invincible? Don't look like it to me

Edit: I think I broke the noob chewtoy


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 19, 2009)

Link removed

Aizen, meet the archers. They'll have plenty of fun turning Aizen into a pin-cushion.


----------



## Seyta (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Says who? They weren't running that fast. *Give me another scene that actually shows them fighting* someone instead of skipping outer space.



You aren't familiar with the policies of referencing speed.

A calculation must be made determining the speed before it is accepted, or the proof must be so plainly evident that it is undeniable

Example:
Yusuke dodges a bullet. He is a bullet-timer

An Example of an Inconclusive Speed feat would be THIS:
Yoruichi leaves a manga panel to flash step
We are not provided with distance, or an object of relativity to make comparisons to
All we have are a panel with Yoruichi present, and one with Yoruichi disappearing.
There is no time referenced in between panels.

Hell yes i know the crap you're trying to pull in proving Yoruichi's speed.

If you want to take this argument by YOUR logic, in which speed is made relevant based on visible occurances, I can simply say that in a manga panel, there was a 5 minute time lapse in between once scene and the next, and you wouldn't have a way to disprove it.

So quite frankly, your argument is no good.


Shigekuni Yamamoto-Genryūsai uses his shikai Ryūjin Jakka. Turns the gods into ash as they attempt to attack him. Who's next? The gods are weak esp if all you can say is "they move at the speed of light " Im done discussing the gods because its going nowhere. Next [/QUOTE]

No, you're done discussing the gods because you've lost

Additionally, they came from the sun, Yamamoto's fire won't do shit.



Tylerannosaurus said:


> Linkz plz. Yoruichi is faster.
> 
> You asked for proof I linked you to the video.
> 
> Also Yama's shikai has the most powerful fire.



Did you just say that Yamamoto's shikai is hotter than the sun...?
This is almost as stupid as your claim that the Sun did not move through space...



Tylerannosaurus said:


> Thats not proof, I responded to that all ready. I need to know the gods abilities. Since the most powerful captain in S.S can phase them



Actually, since you've posted no proof, you've responded to nothing

The most powerful captain's in Soul Society have no feats above building busting.
They've just become cannon fodder.
GG.



Tylerannosaurus said:


> Its been fun
> 
> You guys have never provided any proof, Ive been flamed countless times.
> 
> ...



Why are you so idiotic that you fail to understand Robots are Not Carbon based Life forms?

and you used a WIKIPEDIA article as proof?
That's equivalent to not HAVING any proof.

Quite frankly, The Samurai Jack side has a number of Cannon videos to use as proof, while you and Raigen together have posted non-cannon anime clips.
In short, you lose by default due to the lack of cannon proof. 

GG


----------



## Fang (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Orihime Inoue uses Shun Shun Rikka. Erases SJV into oblivion.
> 
> GG.
> 
> ...



So basically all you have are arguments ad naseum et no limits fallacy without formally backing up any of your claims or using Style over Substance arguments.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> So basically all you have are arguments ad naseum et no limits fallacy without formally backing up any of your claims or using Style over Substance arguments.



Basically, throw in some dispension of disbelief as well and you've just about nailed it.


----------



## Seyta (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Considering that Jack's sword is forged from the soul of his father and that's used to harm Aku, *then quite certain that Shinigami and Hollows are going to do a whole lot more.* Just about everyone in the Jack-verse are chumps. None of them can compare to the power being whipped around by Bleach figures. *Kenpachi would rip Jack to pieces and then show Aku who he should really be afraid of.* Plus, Aku's time/space thing was a one-shot deal, otherwise he'd use it all the time to get rid of Jack instead of constantly trying to find ways and use magical artifacts to try and get the job done.






Raigen said:


> Again, you ignore the point of him fighting all the way down. Coming into contact with anything slows your decent. No matter how you look at it, he didn't do it all one his own. It doesn't even come close to when Ikkaku went up against Edorad. And I don't see what hope Jack would have against Tousen when he uses his Bankai.





Raigen said:


> The figures in the Jack-verse don't do crap. They had elementals guarding a gem that Aku failed to get passed but who were all pwned by Jack just making them collide with each other. The whole Jack-verse is full of idiots. And you can't even remotely compare Jack to Kenpachi. *Jack has never shown the kind of fearlessness or reaction speed that Kenpachi *has, nor the ability to react based on touch alone. Jack did well using his hearing against the Archers, but in *Tousen's zone, there is no sound. There is no sight. There is no sense of taste or smell, nor can you even sense a persons presence if you did have the ability to do so.* The only thing you have left is touch and that's not something Jack can react upon.
> 
> Jack has been hit, struck and slashed by figures so far below the *speed of Lieutenants* that there really is no hope for him against them. Just about everything else in the Jack-verse are all cannon-fodder. *There's almost nothing else in the Jack-verse that can even see, hear or interact with the Shinigami, Hollow/Arrancar and Vizard from the Bleachverse*.





Raigen said:


> There was nothing indicating that was hundreds of meters and they didn't show how he crossed it or if he was even just standing there the entire time he was watching. Also you seem to forget that that's something that Bleach figures have been doing for a long, long time.* Shunsui and Ukitake cleared miles in that same time span using Shunpo, and Yamamoto still beat them in speed.* Nothing Jack has ever done even comes close to the epicness of Kenpachi's fight with Nnoitra.
> 
> *Bleach figures are all incredibly strong and tough. *One of Grimmjow's spikes completely shattered a giant pillar the size of a skyscraper. Ichigo took 5 in the back to save Orihime and then continued fighting. *Kenpachi can take more punishment than damn near anyone. You can stab him in the chest and he'll laugh it off. That's if you even manage to hurt him.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPSVw5WDwSY[/YOUTUBE]





Raigen said:


> Mondo didn't do anything noteworthy. Most people also seem to forget that *these machines can't even touch the Shinigami unless they allow it. Quite frankly, none of these guys are up to par with what Byakuya and Ichigo* were showing when they fought, and Ichigo was still recovering from his injuries and training.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4i4VoBwLOg[/YOUTUBE]





Raigen said:


> It's a common occurrence in anime/manga that the range of devastation can be controlled despite the force of the attack. *If you recall, Ichigo's Getsuga Tensho once used to cause giant gashes in the ground each time he used it. Later it became more like a crescent beam, more focused and with less overall destruction to the environment, despite being even more powerful.
> *
> Prior to Ichigo's fight with Byakuya, Byakuya put down Renji and used a *Kido spell that was quite massive in its attack, even without the incantation.* It *rivaled the pillars around them in its sheer size and they were around the size of small skyscrapers, yet the destruction wasn't great *as it was controlled enough just to screw with Renji's Bankai. More damage was caused when Senbonzakura Kageyoshi tore through Renchi and the arch behind him, and *each of those blades are so small as to be nearly invisible.
> 
> ...





Raigen said:


> Why use scans when I have episode clips? They work just as well. The only difference between the Anime and Manga here is filler. That's all. Also, just because *Chad wasn't fully aware doesn't make him any less capable of striking a Hollow regardless of what he used.* Even at the beginning, Ichigo wasn't fully aware of his powers either and that didn't stop him from breaking Rukia's binding spell nor keep him from seeing her in Shinigami form and other spirits. *Not to mention the fact that Chad's strength and durability was beyond abnormal. He flippin caught a 2 ton steel beam that fell on him to protect those other kids.*
> 
> And still, people keep throwing out Gods like that has any meaning in fictional universes. God is a title and nothing more, no matter how you look at it. And really, if this is the whole Bleach-verse then why ignore the Anime and movies since it's all the same universe anyway? *Plus people forget that there are a limitless number of Hollow and thousands of Shinigami. *And using abstracts is also rather ridiculous. *Could very easily say that the Spirit King is there along with the Vasto Lorde.* Of course everyone seems to underestimate the *power of the Cero as used by the Menos, of which it is even greater when used by more powerful figures like the Arrancar and Espada. *And the Espada, of course, can also use the Gran Rei Cero, which is an even more powerful version of it.
> 
> The *robots in the Jack-verse are nothing to these people.* Cannon-fodder, pure and simple. Even if by allowing them to interact, it doesn't change that fact. Plus, the Bleach-verse does include the human world as well. And that would more or less be modern timeline, so of course World governments have armies as well and nuclear weapons.





Raigen said:


> I have yet to see anything in the SJ-verse move anywhere close to lightspeed. And the only robots powered by Aku himself were the ones made of Adamantium, which can't be definitively proven to be the same as it is in the Marvel Universe. As far as anyone is concerned it's maximum hardness is the same as diamond. And really, Jack himself lacked the strength to cut through them without that cybernetic arm.
> 
> Aku's time manipulation was, again, a one-time deal. Otherwise he'd use it in every encounter with Jack and wouldn't have any need to keep robbing Jack of devices and artifacts that might send him back. As for Demongo, he was completely worthless. He could only absorb the souls of people who were defeated and it was quite simple getting inside him to free them all. *None of the warriors he had within him would amount to anything next to a skilled Shinigami. A giant Hollow would tear through them all.*
> 
> ...



Please read the post below


----------



## Seyta (Feb 19, 2009)

Raigen said:


> I know the terms. I'm new to these boards, not to boards in general that discuss matters, fights, powers, etc between differing fictional universes. Quite well known for long, intelligent arguments. Generally between Comic and Anime/Manga figures. That's what most hate about me. In any case, there was nothing shown in those clips that showed Jack moving, leaping, or otherwise clearing that distance. The writers could've done anything to show his speed or jumping ability in that episode, but didn't.
> 
> Outside of the "Jump Good" episode I have never seen Jack perform any feat on or close to that level ever again, which makes it a one-time deal. Especially given the numerous times he's been in battle. Now, all that is needed here is actual, visible proof that Jack and perform this again. As of yet, TWF has not proven it. Citing an instance where they never even showed Jack moving doesn't prove he could do it. You can chop that up to viewer interpretation, but no matter how you look at it there is no definitive proof that Jack can do it.
> 
> ...





Raigen said:


> The fact remains he hasn't done it again before or since that episode. There is no evidence supporting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raigen said:


> Key words right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raigen said:


> Cause of you I had to watch the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya last night just to get the cuteness out of my system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raigen said:


> Again, still don't see how Bleach people are going to get blitzed by ridiculously slow SJ people. *Byakuya's Bankai could wipe out Aku's armies easily. Not to mention the fact that none of them have the power to even hurt Kenpachi, who would slaughter them all for the fun of it. With both Ikkaku and Yumichika following up to see who can kill the most. Gin skewers a thousand machines by extending his sword and just sweeps across the battlefield.
> *
> *Giant robots? Please. Komamura rips through them all. Tousen rains down hundreds of blades and takes out entire waves. Assuming anything survives, Hitsugaya with blast-freeze everything with his sword and Ichigo can blaze across the battlefield with his Getsuga Tensho. *Of course that's ignoring the hundreds of Menos Grande who will rain down Cero blasts along with the Adjuchas, Arrancar and Espada.
> 
> Am I missing anyone?





Raigen said:


> Cannon-fodder. *Any ranked officer can take them out. They are no threat.
> 
> *
> 
> ...





Raigen said:


> Your numbers are off by a huge margin and they only react to sound. *Anyone with Shunpo can clear that distance in an instant and kill all three of the archers. *Chad is also exceptionally powerful for a human being. One blast from his right arm at the time could demolish a building. And it was later shown that his right arm was meant for defensive purposes, not attacking. By the Hueco Mundo arc, *Chad's power and abilities had increased massively. He even has super speed now,* enough to overcome the Privaron Arrancar.
> 
> 
> You need to prove these things. I keep hearing all this crap and see no proof. Especially about all this FTL crap. There is no indication of any such thing in the SJ series.



Well...i've decided to have some fun and go look at the only Bleach-Wanker with at least a bit of common sense in this thread...

Incidentally, Every Bolded piece of text requires proof in order to be taken seriously

Congratulations Raigen, every argument you've posted means nothing, simply because you haven't posted a scan.

So until you've posted the proof, that big wall of text directly above this statement means absolutely nothing


----------



## Teach (Feb 19, 2009)

OBD slaughters.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 19, 2009)

So, if we all agree on Jackverse winning, then there are no objections to adding the victory to the wiki, is there?


----------



## Stroev (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, due to poor debating. Nothing was shown to be truly antagonistic against Jackverse.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> So, if we all agree on Jackverse winning, then there are no objections to adding the victory to the wiki, is there?



None at all.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2009)

__
the people in each tier are not in order. I wouldn't waste time with that. 
I just put them in tiers. 

I disagree about the Gate guarding be a tier above Mondo Bot. I admit the implication is that he's a true gangsta and of the highest calibu, but I just can't see him taking out Mondo bot easily. Hell, I don't really see him taking down Mondo bot at all. Even with insane powerscaling and such, I don't see it. 

Elementals together are on Aku's level. They can hurt him, and he seemingly can't hurt them. Although I'd presume he could toss them forward in time or some such thing. In any case, they cannot kill each other. Only jack's sword can best Aku. And Aku himself stated he doubt he could take down the elemental.s



Raigen said:


> And then started running very, very slowly to catch up to the Dark Entity...and they went through a damn cloud. They look more like they're running across another dimensional plane than the universe. I don't even see any planets in that system. There is no indication of the distance in which they traveled while facing the Dark Entity and no time frame given as to how long it took for that piece to reach Earth that would eventually become Aku.
> 
> Even looking at that, I don't see what makes those Gods so powerful. They effectively used Holy weapons and powers against an evil entity, something that it's weak to. Aside from that they haven't really demonstrated anything else.




I'm a bigger jacktard then all of you, 100% proved, still, I'd like to hear someone responses to this. The first paragraph is a fairly good point. The second one is essentially stressing the "feats only" mantra some people take in threads. Something I'd say is pretty hypocritical to turn on and off whenever you feel like it. 

It should be noted Aku also has other interstellar space feats though. I think Episode 5 for example, and another episode where we see him travel across space in like 1 or 2 seconds... lightyears...

-
Like I said though, Tier 3 and up casually solo's. Raigen, you'e crazy homie.
Oh, and you still didn't provide any counter or point about how Bleach can resist or survive Mondo bot.

Also, Magic The Gathering is shit.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 20, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> It's none of the above :ho



Bitch, please...



The first ability is easily enough.


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Bitch, please...
> 
> 
> 
> The first ability is easily enough.





Thanks for destroying yourself


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2009)

Redux-shika boo said:


> I'm a bigger jacktard then all of you, 100% proved, still, I'd like to hear someone responses to this. The first paragraph is a fairly good point. The second one is essentially stressing the "feats only" mantra some people take in threads. Something I'd say is pretty hypocritical to turn on and off whenever you feel like it.



It was said multiple times that the Gods moved multiple times the diameter of the sun in a few seconds, therefore moving FTL.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 20, 2009)

Crimson King said:


> Thanks for destroying yourself



Two can play this game.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2009)

How did this become a discussion about magic again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2009)

Its better than what it was before anyway


----------



## Abigail (Feb 20, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Its better than what it was before anyway



A steaming pile of dog shit is better then what it was before.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry fellas, I win. :ho


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 20, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Sorry fellas, I win. :ho



Sorry buddy, he's a goner.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 20, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Sorry buddy, he's a goner.



Say wha? 

Edit:

Allow me to introduce you to my "other" card. :ho


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 20, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Say wha?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Allow me to introduce you to my "other" card. :ho






Thanks for the Chuck Norris :ho


----------



## Naruko (Feb 20, 2009)

Just locking this and leaving my post up - I don't care if you think someone is a troll or not - a lot of you spammed and went off topic, ostensibly for lulz. However, next time I see a couple pages of spam like this (outside a convo thread), it's bans, ok?  Just report a troll and don't get sucked into a spam fest (keep the spam for the convo, FC and Blender threads, kthxbye).


----------

